# Twist/Braid/Bun For Growth Challenge 7/1/13 - 9/30/13



## Igotstripes (Jun 30, 2013)

WELCOME!! 

*REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc.* 


*This challenge is for twist, braids, and buns on your own hair. Using these low manipulation and protective styles, we aim to retain the growth we achieve over a three month period.*

Twists: 2 strand twists, flat twists, 2 strand flat twists, 3 strand twists, coils, bantu knots

Braids: Box braids & mini braids on your hair, plaits, cornrows, french braids, etc.

Buns: Any kind of bun or updo. We want our ends to be protected and tucked away! 

*RULES*:

1. ALL STYLES MUST BE DONE WITH YOUR OWN HAIR EXCLUSIVELY.  
2. Your hair must be in twist, braids or bunned *for at least 5 consecutive days.* 
3. You can wear your hair out for up to 3 days after taking your twists out (like in twist-outs, afros, wash and go, etc). _[If you need to amend your restyling time, let us know in your initial post! A 3-day turnaround may not be feasible for your schedule and lifestyle.]_
4. Check in when you restyle your hair, or at least every 2 weeks since the challenge is short.
5. When you restyle give us an update. (regimen, style, moisturizing secrets, etc.) 
6. Post a picture of your hair at the beginning of the challenge and at the end. 
7. The challenge will be from *July 1, 2013 – September 30, 2013*. 
8. You will have 1 pass during the challenge to cover you for a week.
9. Heat is allowed in this challenge. Be sure to use a heat protectant and the lowest setting possible for your hair. Remember to be careful! We do not want to damage our hair for the styling purposes of this challenge.

*REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc.* 


Feel free to join at any time. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Start by Sharing:

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).

*You may join the challenge any time you are ready! It does not have to be on July 1. It's never too late to join!!!*

We look forward to cooperative learning. Post your questions, frustrations, and trials. Share any tips that you may have to make this challenge more effective for all of us! We look forward to hearing your tips, suggestions, and questions. Also please post pics of your styles to give others inspiration!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Happy Hair Growing Ladies!*

(Please like this post if you wish to join the challenge!!! I will add your name to the list of challengers!!!)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*CHALLENGERS* ---

perfectlyImperfect 
Igotstripes 
bigbrowneyez
jesusislove1526
EnExitStageLeft
Killahkurlz
Froreal3
ckisland
keranikki
BronxJazzy
TraciChanel

bronzebomb
candie19
DDTexlaxed
EnExitStageLeft 
faithVA
Froreal3
g.lo
Guyaneek
Igotstripes
Iluvsmuhgrass
jesusislove1526
keranikki
myhairgrowstoo
Ms_CoCo37
NappyNelle
NikkiQ
Tibbar
TonicaG
virtuenow
FoxxyLocs
Killahkurlz
crimsonpeach
Bahalocks
NikkiQ
faithVA
bronzephoenix
sisters248
Duchess007
Fhrizzball


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm in. 

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? 
......2 strand twists

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 
...Wash 1x to 2x a month, cowash other weeks
...Deep condition weekly
...LOC and then twist with butter, gel or crème on wet hair
...Apply scalp treatment daily
...Moisturize and seal with whatever as needed

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
....Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
...Length retention. Would like to be close to SL by December.
...Just a break from doing my hair daily

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
...I retwist after 2 days

6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).


----------



## Igotstripes (Jun 30, 2013)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?
Twists but I'm trying to get better with braiding. I think I'll do some mini twists to tho

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
I moisturize and seal every few days, I try to leave the style in for a week or two. I don't do too much
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
More retention
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
3 days
6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).


----------



## Igotstripes (Jun 30, 2013)

faithVA Welcomee!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's my info!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Braids and buns
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Wash,DC,detangle,rebraid weekly. Bun after taking down braids towards the end of the week. LOC hair nightly.
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Healthy ends and growth retention
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days
6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm in! I'm doing the no heat summer challenge so this will go along nicely

Start by Sharing:

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Twists
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Twists four weeks at a time. Cowashing when my scalp screams at me. M/S as needed. Henna at twist take down, DC and twist back up.
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Length retention. Healthy hair.
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 1 max
6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).


----------



## BGT (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm out this round. Bunning tore my edges up!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 30, 2013)

Start by Sharing:

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? *My primary style this time around will be bunning on blow dryed or flat ironed hair*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *I'll be washing and straightening every 2-3 weeks, then just moisturizing and sealing my ends every 2-3 days or so*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *natural*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *length retention and healthier ends*

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *Not sure. Probably 1-2 days since I don't like to have my hair out. *

After the last challenge I cut about 2-3 inches due to ssks and splits. This time I'll be wearing my hair stretched/straightened to see if that helps my retention.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm sitting this one out and cheering you all from the sideline since I will be wigging it a little more than I have been.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 30, 2013)

In! WIll come back with the deets later. These days I am doing more updos/buns etc. It changes with my mood.


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm in! I have a 3in (stretched) TWA. It's finally long enuff to wear a decent protective style in public. I'm excited about that! Lets do this!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? 
-flat twists with two strand twists
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 
-retwist once a week;sprintz water nightly; apply leave-in conditioner on top of twists 3x/wk
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 
-natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 
-length retention; a break from wash and go's; I hope to have 4.5-5in of stretches hair at challenge end date 
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 
-2 days 
6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 30, 2013)

I thought wash n gos were better, but I get better retention with protective styles. I have changed products. I'm using Afroveda's Hibiscus oil and BB olive oil hair strengthener. That's it. I am now learning less is best.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in once again!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? medium twists for this time
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Cowashing and DCing once a week after week 1 of twists with stocking cap, twists in for 4 weeks, clarifying shampoo in between twist sessions, LCO every other day with castor oil, water, and conditioner or olive oil cream, GHE every other day 
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Length retention on my journey to WL and beyond, protective/low manipulation styles for maximum growth
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days 
6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one). Collage is below, but I may add the picture of the back of my hair when I can get my daughter to do it


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Buns, Buns and MO BUNS!!!

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? I take my bun down at night M&S using a modified LOC method (LCOB) and then re-bun in the morning

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Texturized/Texlaxed

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Full MBL, maybe even sneaking toward WL.

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? I will most likely bun the week through, unless I rollerset. If so I'll wear it 1 day all down, 2 days in a pony and then after that its back in a bun, so 3. Same goes if I flat iron, however I will wear it down 3 days straight. 

6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 1, 2013)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?
Mostly buns. I do plan on getting mini braids this Saturday for vacation which I will bun. May do twists n the future as well to bun. But I will still bun my hair
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
Wash/condition, moisturize and seal then stretch hair to b styled
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Retain every inch of growth. Prevent damage. Bsl by dec 2013
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 
1-2 days, mayb wnt even leave.it out at.times
6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 1, 2013)

BGT said:


> I'm out this round. Bunning tore my edges up!



Did u do ur scunchies too tight? Move ur buns around ur head?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 1, 2013)

Start by Sharing:

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? *Medium to large twists in updos or twists in buns.*
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?* I wash and retwist once a week.*
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* Natural*
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* Length retention.*
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *2 days...although I never wear it out.*
6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm going to make a measurement shirt


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 1, 2013)

I am going to stick to twists until I can bun. I want to try and find a way to make my twists look defined for more than 2 days. Also, I want to use braid spray to make it also a jheri juice challenge! LOL. I want to see how much better my hair grows with this somewhat natural challenge. I'm basically using grease, water, and oil to my hair for this challenge. In September, I want to try Qhemet to see how much better it is. When I tried it in the past, I had no idea what I was doing and I basically wasted it. I do love Afroveeda, but I'd like to give Qhemet another go. I want to try the twist butter they make and their version of the amla butter.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 1, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> I'm going to make a measurement shirt



I wanna make one too but I feel like imma mess up lol



Also don't forget to add your pics so I can add y'all as official challengers!


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Jul 1, 2013)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I am going to stick to twists until I can bun. I want to try and find a way to make my twists look defined for more than 2 days. Also, I want to use braid spray to make it also a jheri juice challenge! LOL. I want to see how much better my hair grows with this somewhat natural challenge. I'm basically using grease, water, and oil to my hair for this challenge. In September, I want to try Qhemet to see how much better it is. When I tried it in the past, I had no idea what I was doing and I basically wasted it. I do love Afroveeda, but I'd like to give Qhemet another go. I want to try the twist butter they make and their version of the amla butter.



The smaller my twists the longer they last. Thats what ive learned. Maybe that can help yours?


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 1, 2013)

@Igotstripes Thanks for tagging me -- I'm in!!

Start by Sharing:

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?
*My primary style is two strand twists.  Sometimes I bun.  I plan to throw some celies into the rotation too for when I'm hanging out at home....*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
*I usually wash / condition / deep condition once a week or bi-weekly.  Right now I am experimenting with co-washing.*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
*I am natural*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
*My primary motivation is ease of styling as well as  retention*

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
*If I wear my hair out, I will probably restyle after 3 days.  (restyling may be bunning before back into twists, depends on time constraints.)*

6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).

*Edited to add photos 











Photos are not current -- I'm in Celie's right now but they look horrible and I'm just being hair lazy right now.  (Still PSing tho') Will update the photo when my hair is looking better.  

*


----------



## ckisland (Jul 1, 2013)

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?*
Buns on damp hair, 2 flattwists, and a single braid/plait
*2. What is your style maintenance regimen?*
Overnight CO prepoo 1x week
Cleanser with low/no poo 1x week
Rinse and condition midweek (re-bun/re-braid)
Detangle w/ condish 1x week
Protein treatment 1x month
*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
kinky-curly/coily natural
*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
Hopefully 1.5 inches, increased thickness, and an appreciation of protective styling .
*5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*
2 days max, but I don't plan on really taking any regular "out" breaks.
*6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).*
I get a pic of my hair in a couple of days in it's curly state, but I'll post my straight hair pics for now.


----------



## keranikki (Jul 1, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> WELCOME!!
> 
> 
> Start by Sharing:
> ...


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Refreshed my twists. 











Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## keranikki (Jul 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Refreshed my twists.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Very pretty!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2013)

I took my twist down today to do a wash. I will wear a twist out tomorrow and try a WNG Thursday and then put it back up Friday or Saturday. 

Will try to remember to take my pics today as well.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 3, 2013)

Today I rinsed my hair, left in Giovanni's Root 66 condish, sealed with Curls Kukinut Oil Elixir (I returned this) and put my hair in a braid. Well, I was looking online and found a homemade leave-in recipe that I wanted to try out  . I took down my braid and it was kinda damp, but parts felt dry . I added the AVG+oil leave-in, put my hair in a bun. I checked my hair not long ago, and it's still moisturized!! Also used this mix on my face after washing. The past year has made me so frugal and resourceful. If I can't get more than 1 use out of a product, I question whether I can find/make something better .


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 3, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Today I rinsed my hair, left in Giovanni's Root 66 condish, sealed with Curls Kukinut Oil Elixir (I returned this) and put my hair in a braid. Well, I was looking online and found a homemade leave-in recipe that I wanted to try out  . I took down my braid and it was kinda damp, but parts felt dry . I added the AVG+oil leave-in, put my hair in a bun. I checked my hair not long ago, and it's still moisturized!! Also used this mix on my face after washing. The past year has made me so frugal and resourceful. If I can't get more than 1 use out of a product, I question whether I can find/make something better .



What oil did you use? I've been trying to find a good moisturizer for my face but I don't wanna spend a lot either lol.


----------



## keranikki (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's my pic


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 3, 2013)

This is how I'm wearing my hair!


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 3, 2013)

3days ago I did the baggy method and the green house effect at the same time with my dc. No other heat but that from my scalp. Rinsed that out then banded my hair. Next day when dry twisted my hair then put those n a bun. Will b like this until Friday. Haven't needed to add any extra moisture. Twists feel soft and plump.  Was going to trim.ends but didn't c damage so I didn't.


----------



## keranikki (Jul 3, 2013)

I currently have my hair cornrowed and plaited, then French braided back. Simple, but effective. I will redo in two weeks.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 3, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> What oil did you use? I've been trying to find a good moisturizer for my face but I don't wanna spend a lot either lol.



I mixed a small amount of coconut oil, sweet almond oil, glycerin and honey with about twice the amount of AVG and shook it up. My face and hair are still soft and moisturized. I tried months ago to make homemade moisturizers with zero success, and I'm thinking my issue was using water and/or teas as the base. My hair was not feeling that at all.

I'm going to make another small test batch for my face of 2-3 parts AVG to 1 part total of sunflower oil, (my left over) sweet almond oil, a tiny bit of CO (it has a tanning effect), a dropper of SSI Argan Elixir (I use this after doing face scrubs and masks), glycerin and honey. When I place my order to vitacost, it's going to be on and poppin' because I'll have essential oils and raw honey to add to my future mixes . I stayed up last night thinking of different combos to use for a face moisturizer, hair leave-in, body oil, and hair oil. I'm so excited .


----------



## kxlot79 (Jul 3, 2013)

With all of that, I'm excited FOR you! If you can stick with it long enough that it's not terribly time consuming or get to the point where you're always excited to mix your hair and skin products, I can see you rarely looking back!
For myself, the degree of customization and high quality product for a comparative low price simply cannot be equalled!
HHHJ!  




ckisland said:


> I mixed a small amount of coconut oil, sweet almond oil, glycerin and honey with about twice the amount of AVG and shook it up. My face and hair are still soft and moisturized. I tried months ago to make homemade moisturizers with zero success, and I'm thinking my issue was using water and/or teas as the base. My hair was not feeling that at all.
> 
> I'm going to make another small test batch for my face of 2-3 parts AVG to 1 part total of sunflower oil, (my left over) sweet almond oil, a tiny bit of CO (it has a tanning effect), a dropper of SSI Argan Elixir (I use this after doing face scrubs and masks), glycerin and honey. When I place my order to vitacost, it's going to be on and poppin' because I'll have essential oils and raw honey to add to my future mixes . I stayed up last night thinking of different combos to use for a face moisturizer, hair leave-in, body oil, and hair oil. I'm so excited .



via LHCF App


----------



## BraunSugar (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the tag and taking over the challenge! I'm not joining in right now because I'm wearing my hair loose for the Summer. I will be lurking and watching everyone's progress!


----------



## ckisland (Jul 3, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> With all of that, I'm excited FOR you! If you can stick with it long enough that it's not terribly time consuming or get to the point where you're always excited to mix your hair and skin products, I can see you rarely looking back!
> For myself, the degree of customization and high quality product for a comparative low price simply cannot be equalled!
> HHHJ!
> via LHCF App


Can I get an AMEN!! 

Since discovering my own DC mixes that are better than most of the ones I've bought and seeing how effective cheapie conditioners can be (especially if you tinker with them), I cannot bring myself to splurge on hair products anymore . My initially attempt at homemade beauty products was a failure because I was trying to do too much . The concoctions that have worked for me can be made in 1-5 mins. and require shaking or a quick hit in the food processor. 
I can't deal with natural hair lines anymore because the prices or shipping is outrageous. I want to support my people, but I can't be hurting my financial security by going into debt over some conditioner . Especially not when I can make an equivalent with the food in my kitchen.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 3, 2013)

I did my first twist out today. I used Miss Jessies Curly Pudding and Baby Buttercreme. It turned out nice. My husband loves the results. I will be doing this more often.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 3, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I mixed a small amount of coconut oil, sweet almond oil, glycerin and honey with about twice the amount of AVG and shook it up. My face and hair are still soft and moisturized. I tried months ago to make homemade moisturizers with zero success, and I'm thinking my issue was using water and/or teas as the base. My hair was not feeling that at all.
> 
> I'm going to make another small test batch for my face of 2-3 parts AVG to 1 part total of sunflower oil, (my left over) sweet almond oil, a tiny bit of CO (it has a tanning effect), a dropper of SSI Argan Elixir (I use this after doing face scrubs and masks), glycerin and honey. When I place my order to vitacost, it's going to be on and poppin' because I'll have essential oils and raw honey to add to my future mixes . I stayed up last night thinking of different combos to use for a face moisturizer, hair leave-in, body oil, and hair oil. I'm so excited .



Thanks for the recipe! Have fun experimenting! I wonder of vitacost has international shipping


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 3, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I did my first twist out today. I used Miss Jessies Curly Pudding and Baby Buttercreme. It turned out nice. My husband loves the results. I will be doing this more often.



Hey! How long do you keep your twists in to prep for your twist out? If its like 4/5 days you should join us for our protective style challenge! You get 3 days to wear your hair out and you have a one week pass for whatever!
Lol I feel like a commercial


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jul 3, 2013)

Medium rope twists that I installed today.  I didn't braid the roots this time, so they will probably not last as long as usual, but we will see.  I didn't put anything on my hair while I twisted, but I did LCO after I DC'd and cowashed  yesterday with water, Africas's Best Organics Olive Oil Cream and castor oil.  Then I let my hair fully air dry in braids.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 4, 2013)

jesusislove1526 said:


> Medium rope twists that I installed today.  I didn't braid the roots this time, so they will probably not last as long as usual, but we will see.  I didn't put anything on my hair while I twisted, but I did LCO after I DC'd and cowashed  yesterday with water, Africas's Best Organics Olive Oil Cream and castor oil.  Then I let my hair fully air dry in braids.



Very pretty!


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 4, 2013)

Thinking about taking my bun chunky twists down and wearing my hair out today.... happy fourth everyone!!!
Actually it's national afro day. Happy that as well


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 4, 2013)

Finished installing a set of minitwists yesterday. I forgot about Fros for the Fourth, but I probably would've worn a bun as it has been raining and humid for weeks.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 4, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> Thinking about taking my bun chunky twists down and wearing my hair out today.... happy fourth everyone!!!
> Actually it's national afro day. Happy that as well



How cool! I didn't know there was an afro day!


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 4, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> How cool! I didn't know there was an afro day!



Yes yes. I believe this is the second year.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 5, 2013)

How's everyone doing? I put some mini twists in yesterday, it took foreverr


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 5, 2013)

I gave my self a break and rollerset my hair Sunday, wore it to wed. (3 days on the nose ) and cowashed Wed. night and have been bunning err' since lol. Buns are my friends, but I may have to sit this challenge out when winter rolls around. I want to see what the U-part wig business is about. I wouldn't mind hiding my hair for a couple months .


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I gave my self a break and rollerset my hair Sunday, wore it to wed. (3 days on the nose ) and cowashed Wed. night and have been bunning err' since lol. Buns are my friends, but I may have to sit this challenge out when winter rolls around. I want to see what the U-part wig business is about. I wouldn't mind hiding my hair for a couple months .



I might do the same thing in the winter ! I really want to make a wig! I'm  kinda missing straight hair lately


----------



## ckisland (Jul 6, 2013)

I conditioned and detangled today, and put my hair in 16 twists. I did have more breakage than I like, and I know that's from doing bantu knots and careless bunning . I used my homemade leave-in and hair oil, and my hair dried so fast. I've taken out my twists, and my hair's soft and surprisingly defined. I'm putting my hair in 3 braids for bed to bun tomorrow. 
One thing I've found is that sunflower oil is thicker than the oils I'm used to using, so I have you remember to use way less. I had really oily hair the other day .


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 6, 2013)

So yesterday I pinned my leftover afro into a bun.... now I have to detangle and wash :'( oh lord the tangles. Won't b wearing my hair out again for a while


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 6, 2013)

Shampooed, Dced with Sitrinillah, sprayed a bit of Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea,  then did LCOB with Hairveda Whipped Cream, Avosoya oil, and some whipped shea on the ends. Hair is now in a bun. Here a pics. Excuse the shiny face. 







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## faithVA (Jul 6, 2013)

Finished wash day and twisted my hair up. Used As I Am Leave-in, apricot oil and hydroquench 5 day moisture. For some reason it took me forever.This week I will be working on keeping my scalp hydrated without causing my twists to frizz. Let's see if 5 day moisture really works. 

I will try to take pictures tonight since I don't have pictures of my twist. Will give me a reference for the end of the year.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll join in. I've been wearing my hair in braids in a bun 95% of the time for the past month so I can do this. 

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Braids

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 
Wash once a week. Prepoo and deep condition with every wash. Apply leave in, seal, and braid up. 

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Longer, thicker hair.

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 day at the most.

6. Include Starting Pic ASAP.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 8, 2013)

I did my entire head in flattwists going straight back for the first time EVER!! I am so excited and proud of myself because I've wanted to do this style for a long time now. They didn't take me forever (~1.5 hours) and they look pretty good . Imma try to keep them in for over a week, but I'm so bad with Psing and not messing with my hair . 
I bought some Marley hair only to get home and see that it's a shade and a half lighter than my real hair . I still went on youtube for vids on making Marley hair buns, and couldn't help but notice that the fake hair buns were as big as buns I do with my own hair . Initially I felt dumb buying the hair, but since the bun I can do with my hair flattwisted is a little small, I might try adding the hair to the back.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 8, 2013)

ckisland I love flat twists, you should post a pic of them if you get a chance!


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm joining! 

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?  Buns

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 
 Cowash daily or every other day; DC twice a week
Wet bun; using leave-in condish and seal

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
    Increase my length retention

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
I will restyle daily

6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. Pic attached. Currently BSL.


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 9, 2013)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Start by Sharing:
> 
> 1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? *My primary style this time around will be bunning on blow dryed or flat ironed hair*
> 
> ...



FoxxyLocs what is your blowdry and flat iron regimen?  I am interested in learning one for my heat treats.  I eventually want to start blowdrying again in about 6months to a year.  Do you use the tension method?  High/low, hot/cold dryer?  What kind of dryer and flat iron?  What temp do you flat iron on?  Are you blowdrying first?  Do you use big sections or small sections to flat iron.  Will you retain a satisfying amount of length using these techniques.  Will you increase your DC's b/c of this?  What kind of DC do you use (protein/brand)?  Do you use heat protectant when you blowdry or flat iron or both?  Do you moisturize and seal before you blowdry or after.  Whoa, I didn't know I had so many questions.  Please answer as many as you can if you would be so kind!  Your hair is an inspiration and I'm trying to get to that length and maintain my thickness.  You've obviously done something right!


----------



## ckisland (Jul 9, 2013)

The flattwists aren't going to make it. And not for the reasons protective styles don't last with me, but because they make me look like I just got out of prison or like a boy . Imma stick with my regular buns but I'll add some flattwists to the front vs. doing them all the way back.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2013)

ckisland said:


> The flattwists aren't going to make it. And not for the reasons protective styles don't last with me, but because they make me look like I just got out of prison or like a boy . Imma stick with my regular buns but I'll add some flattwists to the front vs. doing them all the way back.



 I had that same experience last time I flat twisted to the back. I was also at my SO's and was wearing a pair of his sweats. It was not a good look 

Putting them at any angle other than straight back fixes the issue. I usually take the twists in the front and do them to the side. It solves the entire issue.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 10, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I had that same experience last time I flat twisted to the back. I was also at my SO's and was wearing a pair of his sweats. It was not a good look
> 
> Putting them at any angle other than straight back fixes the issue. I usually take the twists in the front and do them to the side. It solves the entire issue.



I'm so glad someone feels my pain . I'm so bad at parting, so I'm afraid to even attempt doing flattwists to the side . But I actually really like flattwists and don't mind keeping them in, so I guess I'm going to have to learn .


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 10, 2013)

I rollerset my mini twists, usually I like to keep them stretched but I think I really like this look lol I'm getting the feeling I wanna take my mini twists out soon tho. I've only had them like 5/6 days


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 10, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Putting them at any angle other than straight back fixes the issue. I usually take the twists in the front and do them to the side. It solves the entire issue.



Good idea!


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Jul 10, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> I rollerset my mini twists, usually I like to keep them stretched but I think I really like this look lol I'm getting the feeling I wanna take my mini twists out soon tho. I've only had them like 5/6 days



This is cute!


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 10, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 10, 2013)

Guys im n miami!!! Going to c beyonce tonight.  Right now of course my hair is n a bun.....may just make it a.neater bun for tonight....
My mom doesnt say much of anything about how much my hair has grown. Im kind of disappointed because she had the worst reaction when I bced. Hmph. Guess im a little salty.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 10, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> Guys im n miami!!! Going to c beyonce tonight.  Right now of course my hair is n a bun.....may just make it a.neater bun for tonight....
> My mom doesnt say much of anything about how much my hair has grown. Im kind of disappointed because she had the worst reaction when I bced. Hmph. Guess im a little salty.



Ahhh I'm jellyyyy !! Have fun!! Also your hair looks great!


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 10, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> This is cute!



Thank youu !


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I'm so glad someone feels my pain . I'm so bad at parting, so I'm afraid to even attempt doing flattwists to the side . But I actually really like flattwists and don't mind keeping them in, so I guess I'm going to have to learn .



I feel your pain. I went upstairs and looked in the mirror and was shocked. I came down and told my SO that I looked like a prison lesbian. He said "I didn't want to say anything."  I told him, you need to tell me so I don't go out of the house looking all crazy. I looked like Queen Latifah in Set it Off  I won't make that mistake again. 

So you can part better to the back then to the side? We need to hook up and part each other's hair.  I need to create a style club where we just meet up to do hair


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 10, 2013)

faithVA

That would be an awesome club!! Lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> I rollerset my mini twists, usually I like to keep them stretched but I think I really like this look lol I'm getting the feeling I wanna take my mini twists out soon tho. I've only had them like 5/6 days



Very cute!


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 10, 2013)

Lmbo my hair is dooowwwnnn. Smh.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 10, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Ahhh I'm jellyyyy !! Have fun!! Also your hair looks great!



Thank u!!! Yes, less.than 3 hours!


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 10, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Very cute!



Thank you!


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Jul 11, 2013)

Pinned up the twist. Couple more weeks I think and then ill redo them.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm in!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? *Twists*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *I plan on doing a full set of twists once a month. 3 1/2 weeks wearing them pinned up with 3 days outs before starting the process over again. Will retwist if necessary durign the month.*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *2.5 years natural*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *I'm trying to get to full APL. Currently CBL in the back and chin length in the front. I want to gain progress on my edges also. They are the thinnest and most fragile area of my hair.*


5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *3 days*

6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).

*I'm in the second week of twists so I don't have an "out" hair pic. Here's how my hair is now.*


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 12, 2013)

I washed my hair today. I was surprised that it wasn't tangled at all. It was in a wash and go for the past 3 days. I put it in a puff on the third day. My shedding has decreased tremendously. The rosemary oil is really working. My hair was really soft and moisturized when I was done washing. I put my hair in 8 braids.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 12, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> Pinned up the twist. Couple more weeks I think and then ill redo them.



I love your twists!


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Jul 12, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> I love your twists!


 

why thank you ma'am


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 13, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> why thank you ma'am



You're welcome!


----------



## baha_locks (Jul 13, 2013)

Double post


----------



## baha_locks (Jul 13, 2013)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)? Bunning

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? I will wash twice a week & roller set to dry and bun my hair.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Relaxed

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I hope to retain length and make it to MBL.

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? I don't wear my hair out. Probably once a month.

6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).


----------



## ckisland (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm going to drop out of the challenge. Wash n'gos have called me back, and it's just the way I prefer dealing with my hair. I'll still be lurking in this thread though .


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 14, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I'm going to drop out of the challenge. Wash n'gos have called me back, and it's just the way I prefer dealing with my hair. I'll still be lurking in this thread though .



Okay  you shall be missed lol


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 14, 2013)

Would you guys wear Bantu knots as a style? I think they look really cute but never see people wearing them except for this girl on that new Netflix show orange is the new black. They call her crazy eyes lol :/


----------



## kxlot79 (Jul 14, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Would you guys wear Bantu knots as a style? I think they look really cute but never see people wearing them except for this girl on that new Netflix show orange is the new black. They call her crazy eyes lol :/



I really like Bantu knots as a style. I haven't done that since high-school though. People would say I was trying to look like Nairobi from The Matrix. 
Overall, I feel like I attract too much attention with that style and I'm uncomfortable with the level I've gotten with it so that's my reasoning. 
Some people "get" it and think it's cute. Others, like my grandmas, go "Chile what's going on with your head" to which I explain it's how I achieve the voluminous curls they like so much.

via LHCF App


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Would you guys wear Bantu knots as a style? I think they look really cute but never see people wearing them except for this girl on that new Netflix show orange is the new black. They call her crazy eyes lol :/



I think it looks cute on certain people. I just can't see myself pulling it off successfully.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2013)

Finished twisting up my hair. Made them a bit bigger and they look ok. For some reason my hair is super fuzzy today.  But since they were going to be fuzzy in 3 days just as well get it over with.

I will try take pictures today.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 14, 2013)

For the first time ever,I had no problem with my hair! I changed my products slightly. I am using Pantene Truly Natural Co wash and Deep conditioner. My hair had no SSKs whatsoever! I had no detangle issues. My hair just felt moisturized and it was easy to twist it up. It's finally starting to get easy for me to do my hair. I am hoping to be able to bun my hair on my Nappiversary. I have 2 more months to go!


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Finished twisting up my hair. Made them a bit bigger and they look ok. For some reason my hair is super fuzzy today.  But since they were going to be fuzzy in 3 days just as well get it over with.
> 
> I will try take pictures today.



That's a good way to look at it! Lol


And thanks y'all, If I end up trying them ill post it. Meanwhile I'm about to wear my hair out for 3 days after I take these twists out. My hair started locing


----------



## virtuenow (Jul 14, 2013)

DDTexlaxed that's good.  What is your hair type?  IS the name of the product Co-Wash- Deep Conditioner.  If so it sounds good n rich.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 14, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> @DDTexlaxed that's good.  What is your hair type?  IS the name of the product Co-Wash- Deep Conditioner.  If so it sounds good n rich.



The product is from Pantene'sTruly Natural Line. They have a co wash Conditioner,Clarifying shampoo, and Deep Conditioner. all 3 products are thick and creamy. I'm no longer looking for good shampoo/conditioner. I found it! I think my hair is a mix of 3c/4a. I am not sure.  This line from Pantene is by no means "natural", though. There are cones in it. However, I have never really cared about that kind of thing. The way it melted my tangles and knots were short of amazing. I started off using the Clarifying Shampoo, which got my hair clean, but not stripped. I also could not believe how gentle it felt on my hair. I usually use Shea Moisture or Kinky Curly Come clean. Both of these wreak havoc on my hair. I then used the Deep Conditioner which made my curls pop. I then finger detangled for the first time ever! No tangles or knots. I smoothed down my hair and detangled in 4 sections. I could not believe it. I tried something I never did before. I used the co wash conditioner too.  My hair did not get tangled again! Then I twisted my hair. I used AV shea Amla and the AV Hibiscus oil. My hair has never felt or looked so moisturized.The Pantene Truly Natural line helped me so much! I got them 2 for 7 $ in Rite Aide! I originally found the co wash conditioner at Family Dollar. After watching You Tube videos on it, I found out about this line. I'm glad I did!


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 16, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Would you guys wear Bantu knots as a style? I think they look really cute but never see people wearing them except for this girl on that new Netflix show orange is the new black. They call her crazy eyes lol :/


 
I've done bantu knots one time back in the one year range....haven't really thought about them since lol.

ok, so I'm back from vacation and I desperately need to get back on track lol. I've definitely enjoyed my hair but now it's time to get back to business. I plan on doing an oil scalp massage and m&s my ends then doing two flat twists and leaving it like that for 2-3 days.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 16, 2013)

I feel like such a slacker. I just updated my OP with my info and pic. Went out of town and dealing with split ends has me in a cloud  But I'm determined to figure out how to baby them properly.


----------



## LadyPBC (Jul 16, 2013)

I so want to be a part of this challenge even though I stink at challenges.  Although I have length my hair is not thick or dense so my twists look anemic.  Although I have a decent length my buns don't look so neat or full.  Maybe I'm just style challenged.  I'd love to find that perfect one or two or three styles and just roll with them.  I usually do a twist out then pin up the back and sides.


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Jul 16, 2013)

i think bantu knots are cute. i just dont think i could pull it off on a day to day basis. they remind me of this time when my male cousin had me put all these puffs in his head. he looked like he was covered in black cotton balls....but he thought it was cute


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Jul 16, 2013)

saturday i washed, dc, and retwsited my hair and pinned it back up. this challenge came at a good time. im so bored with my hair. putting it away so that i cant bother it is probably for the best.
 i was meaning to do a henna treatment but didnt have the time. it was already mixed and everything and i was just all like *** this noise.


----------



## keranikki (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been bunning instead of braiding my hair up. The lazy bug got me,  lol. I M&S every morning and seal with my Shea butter concoction before I bun my hair. I take my bun down in the evening, then braid it into one celie. It has been so hot in VA as of late! Moisturizing in the morning has helped a lot.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 17, 2013)

LadyPBC said:


> I so want to be a part of this challenge even though I stink at challenges.  Although I have length my hair is not thick or dense so my twists look anemic.  Although I have a decent length my buns don't look so neat or full.  Maybe I'm just style challenged.  I'd love to find that perfect one or two or three styles and just roll with them.  I usually do a twist out then pin up the back and sides.



You should join us! I have a few styles saved on my phone of random photos from the web ill post them for style inspiration !


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 17, 2013)

keranikki said:


> I've been bunning instead of braiding my hair up. The lazy bug got me,  lol. I M&S every morning and seal with my Shea butter concoction before I bun my hair. I take my bun down in the evening, then braid it into one celie. It has been so hot in VA as of late! Moisturizing in the morning has helped a lot.



What's your Shea mix? I just bought some but I'm not sure how I want to use it yet. Your regimen sounds super simple and easy I love it lol


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 17, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> i think bantu knots are cute. i just dont think i could pull it off on a day to day basis. they remind me of this time when my male cousin had me put all these puffs in his head. he looked like he was covered in black cotton balls....but he thought it was cute



Lol as long as he liked it I guess. Question how do we do smilies from the app ?


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 17, 2013)

Protectivestyles on ig have a lot of pretty styles featured


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jul 17, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Would you guys wear Bantu knots as a style? I think they look really cute but never see people wearing them except for this girl on that new Netflix show orange is the new black. They call her crazy eyes lol :/



Hahaha I love that show, but anyways. I think they are a cute style to wear. I have never worn them out, but my daughter has. Her teachers love when I do her hair like that because they think its adorable.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 17, 2013)

Chameleonchick said:


> Hahaha I love that show, but anyways. I think they are a cute style to wear. I have never worn them out, but my daughter has. Her teachers love when I do her hair like that because they think its adorable.



It's a great show lol so addictive!! And they aree adorable


----------



## keranikki (Jul 17, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> What's your Shea mix? I just bought some but I'm not sure how I want to use it yet. Your regimen sounds super simple and easy I love it lol



I melt down shea butter and mix with the following oils:  grapeseed, olive, and avocado. Then I let it solidify on its own. A L little oil will separate from the shea butter, so I'll mix it back in. The oils make the shea butter more creamy and easier to absorb.


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Jul 17, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Lol as long as he liked it I guess. Question how do we do smilies from the app ?


 
your guess is as good as mine. id like to know as well. maybe its not possible unless u write out the code


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 17, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> your guess is as good as mine. id like to know as well. maybe its not possible unless u write out the code



Hmm let's see


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2013)

Moisturized my twist with HQ Greaseless Moisture and then sealed with Qhemet Twist Butter. Hopefully that will be enough until wash day.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 18, 2013)

End of week two for this set of twists.   I'm tired of usual pin up style so I did a quick tucked under ponytail and a roll, tuck and pin for the front. 

I've been moisturizing with Hydrotherma Naturals growth lotion.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 18, 2013)

I moisturized with HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow and sealed with Sweet Butter Pomade.  Then baggied with some Njoy's growth oil. My hair feels amazing. Put my hair up in this style.  Will wear this for the next couple weeks.





Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 18, 2013)

This morning I did my scalp massage then detangle and twisted by sections with Hawaiian silky 14n1. To protect my ends and because of the heat I have my hair n two pony tails







Hawaiian silky 14n1 is great for detangling and taking out braids


----------



## keranikki (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm still bunning. Tomorrow is wash day. I don't know if I'll continue to bun or finally braid my hair up. Decisions man!


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 19, 2013)

just oiling my scalp with my growth aid for the next 2 weeks. My hair is too fuzzy to deal with CW/DC'ing/washing right now. She just wants to be left alone.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 19, 2013)

i guess i'm joining this challenge since I've now gotten braids.

anyway, someone help please. I just cowashed my hair and found that hte conditioner isn't getting out of my twists. now it looks gross. i have tried washing it out twice.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 19, 2013)

naija24 said:


> i guess i'm joining this challenge since I've now gotten braids.
> 
> anyway, someone help please. I just cowashed my hair and found that hte conditioner isn't getting out of my twists. now it looks gross. i have tried washing it out twice.



Maybe if you rinse again, squeeze them really good and then just let them dry? Maybe it'll fade. Idk :/ it probably doesn't look as bad as you think tho


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2013)

Here are my twists from last week. They look exactly the same this week so I will use the same picture for this week  Nothing special but hopefully I will see some good progress by the end of September.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 20, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I'm going to drop out of the challenge. Wash n'gos have called me back, and it's just the way I prefer dealing with my hair. I'll still be lurking in this thread though .



Sooo. . . My wash n'go lovin' was short lived ! I've been bunning for about 3 days, and I would like to continue PSing. Could I rejoin the challenge  ? I'm taking down my hair tomorrow because it's so frizzy, but I don't plan on wearing it out. I'm thinking of doing flattwists in the front and a bun, a regular bun, or 2 flattwists. Whatever style, it needs to be fast because I have a ton of classwork to finish before the end of the month.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 20, 2013)

This hot weather cured me of desiring to wash n go. I am now adding an extra challenge. I am using Qhemet products only,with the exception of shampoo. I love the heavy cream and twist butter. My hair feels amazingly soft and moisturized.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 21, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Sooo. . . My wash n'go lovin' was short lived ! I've been bunning for about 3 days, and I would like to continue PSing. Could I rejoin the challenge  ? I'm taking down my hair tomorrow because it's so frizzy, but I don't plan on wearing it out. I'm thinking of doing flattwists in the front and a bun, a regular bun, or 2 flattwists. Whatever style, it needs to be fast because I have a ton of classwork to finish before the end of the month.



Lol of course!!  I find 2 flat twists or two braids are my go to now


----------



## ckisland (Jul 21, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Lol of course!!  I find 2 flat twists or two braids are my go to now



Yay!! Thank you . Last night I spritzed my hair with Aphogee ProVitamin leave-in, smoothed on a little bit of condish, and twisted up my hair. I still haven't figured out how to not get little knots at the ends of my twists. There's also hairs that hang off the ends that catches on the ends of other twists and tangles up erplexed. Any suggestions for this problem?


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 21, 2013)

last night I completely lost my mind.  I get to my bf's house, reach n my purse, and lo and behold, no scarf!  so needless to say my hair was needing some extra moisture this morning.  I spritzed my twists' ends  with water aloe vera juice and cantu shea butter leave in mix then sealed with my shea butter mix.  Then I spritzed my roots and did my scalp massage with the castor/tea tree oil mix.  now my hair is n two side buns.  

when my bf was driving me home and I was talking about what I was going to have to do he suggested that we buy another scarf to keep at his place   it was sweet.

I haven't been utilizing buns as much as i thought I would.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 21, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Yay!! Thank you . Last night I spritzed my hair with Aphogee ProVitamin leave-in, smoothed on a little bit of condish, and twisted up my hair. I still haven't figured out how to not get little knots at the ends of my twists. There's also hairs that hang off the ends that catches on the ends of other twists and tangles up erplexed. Any suggestions for this problem?



I put more product on the ends and twirl them around my fingers like how you would do a finger coil that seems to help :/


----------



## ckisland (Jul 21, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> I put more product on the ends and twirl them around my fingers like how you would do a finger coil that seems to help :/


The thing is that's what I almost always do . I don't tend to have this issue, if I twist my hair after detangling and getting straight out of the shower. But once I go to sleep, my twists shrivel up and the stray hairs are like everywhere . I haven't down small twists in awhile, but I may not have as much of an issue with them for some reason. I'm just going to let the twists go, and try small braids. I remember having much less issues with them, but they take so much longer to take down .


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 22, 2013)

ckisland said:


> The thing is that's what I almost always do . I don't tend to have this issue, if I twist my hair after detangling and getting straight out of the shower. But once I go to sleep, my twists shrivel up and the stray hairs are like everywhere . I haven't down small twists in awhile, but I may not have as much of an issue with them for some reason. I'm just going to let the twists go, and try small braids. I remember having much less issues with them, but they take so much longer to take down .



Braids take so long to put in and take down lol but they are really cute and last way longer!


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 22, 2013)

I pincurled my twists to my head. Haven't been doing to much. I've been making earrings lol I've made like 8 pairs so far


----------



## ckisland (Jul 22, 2013)

I ended up putting in a set of small braids yesterday. I basically did 3-5 braids per twist, and did it while studying. I left the last inch or so loose, and I cleansed, conditioned, and moisturized them this morning. They're really cute, and I can see them lasting for a good while. My only complaint is that my dang kitchen is its own fro . It's gotten fuller, and unless I push the hair down, you can't see the base of my last row of braids. It looks like braids sprouting from a dang fro back there!! I've tried to slick the back down before so many times, so I know it's something I'm just going to have to suck up and deal with .


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jul 22, 2013)

I am getting ready to shampoo and condition to prepare for another set of medium twists.  My daughter might braid my hair once I move back to MD next month, so I will have to drop out of the rest of this challenge if that's the case since it will be in extensions, but I will keep you all posted.  Pictures to come of my medium twists tomorrow or Wednesday...


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 22, 2013)

So my scalp has been itching lately but I haven't wanted to redo my twists.  I look at the back of my head and see a spot of flakes.   Looks horrid!  Had to do a quick cowash with HH Honey, I'm Strong. Was at the boyfriend's so I didn't have any DCs.  Luckily I had some Carefree Curl to moisturize and reset my twists.  I  hope to get two more weeks before a full shampoo.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jul 22, 2013)

I decided to do my twists on unstretched hair this time, so I am done and here is the collage I made, with the first picture on the top left being my hair after washing with castor oil on it.  I will keep these in for 2-4 weeks, depending on if I get my hair braided or not.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 23, 2013)

jesusislove1526 said:


> I decided to do my twists on unstretched hair this time, so I am done and here is the collage I made, with the first picture on the top left being my hair after washing with castor oil on it.  I will keep these in for 2-4 weeks, depending on if I get my hair braided or not.



Very pretty! Are you still braiding at the root before you twist?


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 23, 2013)

crimsonpeach said:


> So my scalp has been itching lately but I haven't wanted to redo my twists.  I look at the back of my head and see a spot of flakes.   Looks horrid!  Had to do a quick cowash with HH Honey, I'm Strong. Was at the boyfriend's so I didn't have any DCs.  Luckily I had some Carefree Curl to moisturize and reset my twists.  I  hope to get two more weeks before a full shampoo.



What if you do an acv rinse in the meantime?


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 23, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> What if you do an acv rinse in the meantime?


 
If I was at home I would have done exactly this!  I'm going to need to upgrade my hair arsenal at his place.  lol

I think I will start incorporating an ACV rinse weekly when I'm in twists.  I can't prevent the frizzies whenever I wash them.  I end up redoing my whole head.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Refreshed the style. 







Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jul 23, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Very pretty! Are you still braiding at the root before you twist?




Igotstripes--Thanks!  This time I did not because I wanted them to be easier to remove in case I get my hair braided, because that means I won't have them in as long as usual.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 23, 2013)

I took my twists out but I dunno what to do with it now. I posted all those pics to give ideas but now I'm lost lol. 

Everyone's hair looks very pretty!!


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 24, 2013)

Planning on doing a green house treatment b4 work


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 24, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> Planning on doing a green house treatment b4 work



Sounds good! Good morning !


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 24, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Sounds good! Good morning !



Top of the mornin to ya!


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 25, 2013)

How's everyone?


I washed my hair today and I just randomly took down a braid. My hurr so shiny! Bout time! Also I used this comb in dye earlier just to play around it was super bright (but then i washed it out) ill attach a pic soon.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2013)

Rodded my twists tonight for a twist out tomorrow. Not sure when I will shampoo. But definitely need to get it twisted back up by Sunday.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a job interview Monday. It's my first in the UK. I don't know how to do my hair. I was thinking two cornrows along the side like a halo or I would do mini twists and set them on rollers


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Igotstripes I like the 2nd idea.

As for me, I put my hair back in medium twists. I  need to be able to access my scalp better for my nightly oiling with NJoy's growth oil. 

I used Hairveda Green Tea Butter to twist and they are juicy and moisturized.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 26, 2013)

Froreal3 thanks! I think I will! Also does that oil really work? I've been wanting some for the longest but I keep forgetting lol


----------



## ckisland (Jul 27, 2013)

My braids have been in for 5 days (well once the sun rises )! I'm really excited though because I feel the same way about them as I did when I put them in. Still cute! I have a little halo going on at my crown, and my afro kitchen but it's all good . I love being able to just throw my scarf and go to sleep, and just taking it off in the morning and being done! I still plan to take them out the Monday before my classes start, but this will definitely be my style during finals week and winter break .


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 27, 2013)

ckisland said:


> My braids have been in for 5 days (well once the sun rises )! I'm really excited though because I feel the same way about them as I did when I put them in. Still cute! I have a little halo going on at my crown, and my afro kitchen but it's all good . I love being able to just throw my scarf and go to sleep, and just taking it off in the morning and being done! I still plan to take them out the Monday before my classes start, but this will definitely be my style during finals week and winter break .



Good luck on your first day!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Igotstripes I grew and retained about two inches in about 2.5 months with the oil.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 27, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Igotstripes I grew and retained about two inches in about 2.5 months with the oil.



Woah that's awesome!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 27, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Igotstripes I like the 2nd idea.
> 
> As for me, I put my hair back in medium twists. I  need to be able to access my scalp better for my nightly oiling with NJoy's growth oil.
> 
> I used Hairveda Green Tea Butter to twist and they are juicy and moisturized.



How do you get her oil? I need that kind of hair growth and retention!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 27, 2013)

DDTexlaxed said:


> How do you get her oil? I need that kind of hair growth and retention!



You get it from her site.  Www.Njoyessentials.com

It is the one with sulfur.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## ckisland (Jul 28, 2013)

Last night I moisturized and sealed my ends with Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave-in, a tiny bit of GF Pure Clean condish, and my oil mix. My ends were super happy afterwards, but I didn't know how I should leave my hair, so I ended up putting it in a top knot. Well they ended up not liking that and were a bit poofy and stretched out, rather than super curly . I haven't noticed any knotting or stray hairs clinging together, so I guess it's okay. Tonight I gave myself another scalp massage using JBCO on my edges and Vatika oil on the rest. I've been doing massages for about 2 or 3 weeks now and it may have contributed to some additional growth. I used to avoid putting oil on my scalp because the hair police said not to, but too many long-haired ladies do this (especially Indian and Middle Eastern ladies) for to not try it. I also need to get back on my CO HOT because its like the number 1 oil for long haired women world wide .


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 28, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Last night I moisturized and sealed my ends with Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave-in, a tiny bit of GF Pure Clean condish, and my oil mix. My ends were super happy afterwards, but I didn't know how I should leave my hair, so I ended up putting it in a top knot. Well they ended up not liking that and were a bit poofy and stretched out, rather than super curly . I haven't noticed any knotting or stray hairs clinging together, so I guess it's okay. Tonight I gave myself another scalp massage using JBCO on my edges and Vatika oil on the rest. I've been doing massages for about 2 or 3 weeks now and it may have contributed to some additional growth. I used to avoid putting oil on my scalp because the hair police said not to, but too many long-haired ladies do this (especially Indian and Middle Eastern ladies) for to not try it. I also need to get back on my CO HOT because its like the number 1 oil for long haired women world wide .



What's a CO HOT? And is top knot like a bun?


----------



## ckisland (Jul 28, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> What's a CO HOT? And is top knot like a bun?



CO HOT= coconut oil hot oil treatment
Yeah a top knot is like a bun, but I consider it a loose, slightly messy bun.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 28, 2013)

[

Froreal3 OMG I LOVE YOU !!! Lmao so I twisted my hair and set it on rollers right. Then today I went  to get my bro some chicken on campus. The dude who works there said he liked my hair And asked  if I do it myself and I was like yup. So he was saying I should come in and do hair at his salonnn!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow Igotstripes that's awesome! Did you want to work at a salon?

Now, we just need pics!


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Wow Igotstripes that's awesome! Did you want to work at a salon?
> 
> Now, we just need pics!



thnks , Yes I would! Before I figured I would go to hair school after college now I can get some experience before and during!

Ill try to post some tomorrow!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 28, 2013)

virtuenow

*what is your blowdry and flat iron regimen? *I do a protein DC (AO GPB, or HSR+egg), shampoo, DC, blow dry, and flat iron every 2 weeks. I don't rinse my hair or co-wash in between. I don't sweat, don't use a lot of product in between so I every 2 weeks works well for me. If I had to wash more often I still wouldn't blow dry more than every 2 weeks.
*
Do you use the tension method? *No, I use a comb attachment
*
High/low, hot/cold dryer? *High speed, low heat (warm air)
*
What kind of dryer and flat iron? *Solia 1 in. iron; Solia hair dryer (the blue one) w/Willie Morrow comb attachment that I bought locally
*
What temp do you flat iron on? *300-350; every 3-4 months or so I do a bone straight flat iron on 400 but I think that's too much for twice a month.
*
Are you blowdrying first? *I always blow dry before flat ironing. Air drying doesn't work for me. The only reason I flat iron is b/c I can't get my ends straight from blow drying.
*
Do you use big sections or small sections to flat iron. *Very small sections, sometimes a little bigger if I'm in a hurry but they're still on the small side
*
Will you retain a satisfying amount of length using these techniques? *I've tried this regimen off and on for the past 2 years and my retention is always better. I kept stopping because I love my natural hair but ssks were killing my ends. 

This time around I've been consistent for about 6 weeks and I have zero ssks, almost no splits, my hair is soft and easy to manage but still looks full and is clearly not relaxed. I can still do twists if skip flat ironing, but I haven't done a set yet. I've been bunning or wearing a ponytail.
*
Will you increase your DC's b/c of this? *I've actually decreased my DCs b/c I used to DC once a week but since I'm stretching my washes its 2x/mo. The protein DCs are new though. I didn't do them before. Not sure if I need them now but they make me feel like my hair is more protected.
*
What kind of DC do you use (protein/brand)? *protein I'm using AO GPB only because I have some left over. I love, love, love Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk and Avocado. When my AO runs out I'll switch to an SD protein DC.
*
Do you use heat protectant when you blowdry or flat iron or both? *I sometimes use a heat protectant but usually I forget. Or I'll put it on one section and not on the others. IDK how much of a difference it makes but I like my results without it.
*
Do you moisturize and seal before you blowdry or after?* The DC is all the moisturizer I need. After I blow dry and flat iron I use castor oil or rice bran oil on my ends. Usually rice bran right after because it's lighter, and then later on in the week when I'm bunning I use the castor oil.

I'm really loving this regimen. Detangling is a breeze. Blow drying is down to 45 min where it used to take 2 hrs or more. My hair is big and full and has lots of body. And I don't have to use high heat b/c my goal is not to have pressed hair, but just to keep it from knotting at the ends.

I had my hair trimmed from WL to MBL 6 weeks ago and I've retained all of my length since then. Before I would have needed another trim by now.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi ladies. Checking in...I'm still wet bunning (w/ my daily WNGs). Going good...I pulled/stretched a section of hair tonight and I swear I could see a difference in length. #excited!!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2013)

Put my hair in flat twists yesterday after washing and then redid them today. Not sure they will hold up for 5 days but will try it out. They look ok. I will rock them anyway. Don't feel like fooling with my hair. Will take them out Friday so I can color my hair for my 1 year big chop anniversary.


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Jul 29, 2013)

im determined to keep these twists in another two weeks. but after cowashing them once i got bored. so i threw my curlformers in to see what would happen. im not so bored anymore and everyone at my job loves how they look. it also makes them look fresher, so hopefully this helps me hold on to this set a lil while longer.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 30, 2013)

Checking in. I've been Bunning my twists still. I've also been using 비녀 (binyeo) a Korean hair sick. Id like to buy hair forks and sticks to create buns.  There r a lot of girls over in the long hair community that utilize them. Their buns look amazing


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 30, 2013)

I took down my twists and did a full clarifying wash.  My scalp was horrible so it was time.  I pre-pooed with SM Purification Masque, washed with a dilutred Groove Therapy shampoo, and DC'ed with AO GPB for protein.

After watching African Export's YT on her love of Hawaiian Silky gel activator for moisture, I decided to get it go for the twists.  I used that, some OM Shape Shifter and OM Lux Locks.  I will be wearing these twists for 2 weeks and then a twistout for my boyfriend's birthday.  He's missed my hair so I guess I can be nice for a few days.  

I oiled my scalp with Coily Head Chick's oil.  Hopefully this will help ease up on the flaking I'm having in one portion of my scalp.  I need to get some tea tree oil.  My twists feel really good and I know I will great definition because OM products never let me down.


----------



## Sosa (Jul 30, 2013)

When you all wear twists...are you pulling it back into a bun?
 I have about mbl natural porous 4a/4b hair. And I have been wearing medium twists consistently for months now...but I noticed that my edges are thinning 

I don't know how else to style my hair for work with twists besides doing a  bun. *sigh*


----------



## Killahkurlz (Jul 30, 2013)

Sosa said:


> When you all wear twists...are you pulling it back into a bun?
> I have about mbl natural porous 4a/4b hair. And I have been wearing medium twists consistently for months now...but I noticed that my edges are thinning
> 
> I don't know how else to style my hair for work with twists besides doing a  bun. *sigh*



Yes I do buns with my twists. Make sure ure not pulling ur bun too tight.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2013)

Sosa said:


> When you all wear twists...are you pulling it back into a bun?
> I have about mbl natural porous 4a/4b hair. And I have been wearing medium twists consistently for months now...but I noticed that my edges are thinning
> 
> I don't know how else to style my hair for work with twists besides doing a  bun. *sigh*



How about rodding the twists in the front to create a bang. Even if you don't want to wear them down, you can keep the front twists out of the bun and then pin them back instead of pulling them back.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 30, 2013)

Sosa said:


> When you all wear twists...are you pulling it back into a bun?
> I have about mbl natural porous 4a/4b hair. And I have been wearing medium twists consistently for months now...but I noticed that my edges are thinning
> 
> I don't know how else to style my hair for work with twists besides doing a bun. *sigh*


 
My hair isn't long enough in the front to put into a bun.  I tend to make a roll/tuck/pin headband/crown with the front row of my hair.  i


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Jul 30, 2013)

Sosa said:


> When you all wear twists...are you pulling it back into a bun?
> I have about mbl natural porous 4a/4b hair. And I have been wearing medium twists consistently for months now...but I noticed that my edges are thinning
> 
> I don't know how else to style my hair for work with twists besides doing a bun. *sigh*


 
if i do a bun i try and do it loose. otherwise have you tried pinning them up? or even pulling them forward and pinning to create a bun that way so its less stress on the edges?


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 30, 2013)

I like these twists soo much- that I'm willing to do this as a protective style until December, this can be a protective style for a tex-laxed head huh?? 
**please give me your opinion, this is done with my hair**


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 30, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> I like these twists soo much, that I'm willing to do this protective style until December, this can be a protective style for a tex-laxed head huh??
> **please give my your opinion, this is done with my hair**



They are soo pretty and long!! Are those rope twists?


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 30, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> They are soo pretty and long!! Are those rope twists?


 
Igotstripes thanks alot!!

  I did some using that method so it can hold better but I did some like a "regualr twist"


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 30, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> Igotstripes thanks alot!!
> 
> I did some using that method so it can hold better but I did some like a "regualr twist"



Ahh I see! Well they look great! np!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> I like these twists soo much- that I'm willing to do this as a protective style until December, this can be a protective style for a tex-laxed head huh??
> **please give me your opinion, this is done with my hair**



They look good on you. Definitely a keeper  And it looks like they are versatile enough for you to do multiple styles.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jul 30, 2013)

Yay! I'm in! 

1. What is your primary style? 

I'll rotate between conditioner buns and braids 

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?

Cowash at least once a wk.
Bun with conditioner in. 
Moisturize and seal braids 2x daily, coconut oil between parts.
Moisturize and retwist braid out overnight.
Pineapple for flexirod sets.
Satin scarf/ bonnet!


3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Transitioning back to natural from a texturizer; 16wks post...

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 
Length & thickness.

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?

Probably 3. I'll be doing braid/twist outs & flexirod sets during that time.

6. Starting pic!




Proverbs 31:30


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 30, 2013)

The month is just about over! How has it been for everyone? I think this month went by pretty fast


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2013)

Faithfully braiding and bunning the hair up! Hopefully this helps retain my growth so I can bounce back from that mini setback I had.


----------



## ckisland (Jul 30, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> I like these twists soo much- that I'm willing to do this as a protective style until December, this can be a protective style for a tex-laxed head huh??
> **please give me your opinion, this is done with my hair**



Your twists are so cute!! My twists don't look this good and I'm natural .

NikkiQ ,  the cartoon in your siggy is beautiful and I want one .


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2013)

Thinks are going well. I am glad to have some styling choices. I can now switch between 2 strand twists and flat twists. Glad to give my hair a break.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jul 31, 2013)

The rain caused my mini twists to Matt so now I have to take them out -.-


I'm happy everyone is doing well!!


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 31, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> The month is just about over! How has it been for everyone? I think this month went by pretty fast



Yes..I can't believe this is the last day of July! I've been sticking to the challenge and I'm enjoying my buns! I know August will be good as well. Good luck ladies...let's grow (and RETAIN) a lot of hair!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jul 31, 2013)

Day 7 in my bun... This is so effortless! I cowashed earlier & put it right back up. Not using an elastic band to secure a pony before wrapping the bun today. Tryna decrease tension so I just used a mini claw clip on one side.

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## ckisland (Jul 31, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> The month is just about over! How has it been for everyone? I think this month went by pretty fast



I can't believe I PS'd for most of the month! Besides the couple of days I wore a wash n'go, I've worn flattwists, buns, and small braids consistently. I can't believe it's been a month. WOW! I've been trying to to PS for so long, and apparently it's finally stuck .


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 1, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> The rain caused my mini twists to Matt so now I have to take them out -.-
> 
> I'm happy everyone is doing well!!



Dang. All bad


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 1, 2013)

My boring little bun. It ain't the prettiest but I like it 



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 1, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> My boring little bun. It ain't the prettiest but I like it
> 
> View attachment 219675
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


 
That bun is not little. What picture are you looking at?  If it gets any bigger you are going to have 2 heads


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 1, 2013)

faithVA It's small to me because I used the smaller donut this time. It's still too short for me to do a non-sock bun


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 1, 2013)

I may have to rethink using curl activator as a moisturizer for twists.  I took one down to retwist (it was looking a little frizzy) and the ends were tangled up.  That never happens especially after only a few days.  I'm going to retwist my whole head with something else on Monday just to check for knots/tangles/matting.  Can't have that.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 1, 2013)

crimsonpeach does you hair do well w/artificial ingredients?  That's the only think I'd be worried about w/trying activator.  My hair doesn't respond well to those type of ingredients-- and tangles/matts up


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Aug 1, 2013)

faithVA said:


> That bun is not little. What picture are you looking at?  If it gets any bigger you are going to have 2 heads


 


NikkiQ said:


> @faithVA It's small to me because I used the smaller donut this time. It's still too short for me to do a non-sock bun


 

smaller????! now im all curious to see this bigger bun!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 1, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> @crimsonpeach does you hair do well w/artificial ingredients? That's the only think I'd be worried about w/trying activator. My hair doesn't respond well to those type of ingredients-- and tangles/matts up


 
My hair usually has no problem with artifical ingredients in stylers.  I try to avoid them for cleansing and conditioners but will use them for stylers.  I get better hold and definition with the fake stuff.  

When my hair was shorter curl activators were my go to moisturizers.  My hair loves glycerin.  I think I will bring out the Qhemet's Honey Hydrating Balm since it's glycerin heavy.  I haven't used it in a few months.


----------



## Tibbar (Aug 1, 2013)

I've been wearing my hair in 4 - 6 large braids for most of the summer.  When I go out during the day I either pin them up, connect them together or cover them with a wrap.  I'm co-washing a lot as well.  I've also done a few S & Ds on some bad ends.  Being very lazy with my hair so far this summer but it seems to be doing ok.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 1, 2013)

I started taking my braids out last night and I'm almost done now. My hair is so soft . I plan to not wash until Sunday, so I need to figure out how to wear my hair until then. I might do a single plait, 2 braids, or 2 flattwists. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 1, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> smaller????! now im all curious to see this bigger bun!


 
perfectlyImperfect I'll take a pic using the bigger donut tomorrow and post it. It's about twice the size of this one


----------



## bronzephoenix (Aug 1, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> perfectlyImperfect I'll take a pic using the bigger donut tomorrow and post it. It's about twice the size of this one



It really didn't look like a donut bun at all... Looked full of hurr 

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Aug 1, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> perfectlyImperfect I'll take a pic using the bigger donut tomorrow and post it. It's about twice the size of this one



 for pics!! ....wait twice!?!? the size. 



bronzephoenix said:


> It really didn't look like a donut bun at all... Looked full of hurr
> 
> Proverbs 31:30



i know and she had the nerve to call it little! and its all colorful and prettiful


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 2, 2013)

@NikkiQ how long is your hair?  There is a bun tutorial that I love-- it's for the shorter haired girls: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucC_dc8JvSw  Natural soliel started using this bun at 4inches.  So if you have at least that much hair you should be able to do it.  It is my favorite bun-- so it works well for longer/med hair also


----------



## bronzephoenix (Aug 2, 2013)

Hair was in a curly pony today for a little glamour. Just let old bun down & set ends on rods 

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> @NikkiQ how long is your hair? There is a bun tutorial that I love-- it's for the shorter haired girls: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucC_dc8JvSw Natural soliel started using this bun at 4inches. So if you have at least that much hair you should be able to do it. It is my favorite bun-- so it works well for longer/med hair also


 
virtuenow my hair is between APL and BSB right now after a few much needed trims and SUPER thick. I think I've seen that tutorial before, but never gave it a try. I may have to experiment with it soon.


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2013)

This is the bigger bun ladies 



Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Aug 2, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> This is the bigger bun ladies
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



LOOOVE! It still don't look like no sock IMHO. Beautiful!

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 2, 2013)

bronzephoenix said:


> LOOOVE! It still don't look like no sock IMHO. Beautiful!
> 
> Proverbs 31:30



Really?? I thought it was super obvious that it was a sock bun. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 2, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> This is the bigger bun ladies


Your bun is awesome!! 

I finished my braid take down, moisturized and sealed my hair, and did too flattwists. I even pinned the ends up, and will wash on Sunday.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Aug 2, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> Really?? I thought it was super obvious that it was a sock bun. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



Yep. Not hardly. You're welcome lady!

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## bronzephoenix (Aug 2, 2013)

feeling a little frisky today... I think I might try a rollerset... If so, I'll be back with pics 

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Aug 2, 2013)

sooooo about that time i took my twist down and put some henna in my hair....then my glove ripped and i didnt know and now one of my hands is orange....


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 2, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> sooooo about that time i took my twist down and put some henna in my hair....then my glove ripped and i didnt know and now one of my hands is orange....



Aww man is it fading yet?


----------



## ckisland (Aug 3, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Your bun is awesome!!
> 
> I finished my braid take down, moisturized and sealed my hair, and did too flattwists. I even pinned the ends up, and will wash on Sunday.


Scratch washing on Sunday, I'm taking my hair down tomorrow. I watched a couple of 1ballerina videos that I don't remember seeing, and I want to try her double sealing technique. If I can finally get my hair nice and stretched out like she does (she actually has a lot of shrinkage), then my life will be made. I think I'll seal first with my oil mix and then with shea butter. I'm a little scared about using shea butter, and I wish I still had my jar of Crisco .


perfectlyImperfect said:


> sooooo about that time i took my twist down and put some henna in my hair....then my glove ripped and i didnt know and now one of my hands is orange....


I tried henna one time and that was enough for me. Entirely too messy and time consuming when I can get all the protein I need from a bottle of Aphogee or even some blackstrapp molasses and egg .


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of hair stick buns. I love them, even though my buns r small so I can only do a cinnabun


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2013)

Colored and washed last night. Doing a rollerset today. But I will be back in twist tomorrow.


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 3, 2013)

I DC'd last night with QH Super Cholesterol under a heating cap for about an hour. I looove that stuff!  Cowashed this am with TJ Nourish Spa, sealed with EVCO and wearing my side bun for the day (wet bun).


----------



## Lute (Aug 3, 2013)

Ladies, what does it mean when you do your twists but the ends get tangled up at the end of the hair. Especially after you have the twists for like 2 weeks and you take it apart.

Also.. every time I do twists.. I see shed hair sliding out of them to the point it causes things to tangle up.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 3, 2013)

Lute said:


> Ladies, what does it mean when you do your twists but the ends get tangled up at the end of the hair. Especially after you have the twists for like 2 weeks and you take it apart.
> 
> Also.. every time I do twists.. I see shed hair sliding out of them to the point it causes things to tangle up.



Lute Sometimes it means your ends are porous (due to weathering) and ready to be trimmed.  Then again, sometimes it means you just have kinky hair, and it coils and catches at the ends b/c of how coily it is and tangles; having uneven ends exacerbates this problem (i.e., stray longer strands double wrap and bind the ends).  I try to twist a little looser at the ends and it helps.  I also just evened out my ends.


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Aug 5, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Aww man is it fading yet?


 
Yes! it actually wasnt to bad by the end of the day. as soon as i noticed it i exfoliated my hand and scrubbed for dear life. lesson learned. orange hands are a nono!


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Aug 5, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Scratch washing on Sunday, I'm taking my hair down tomorrow. I watched a couple of 1ballerina videos that I don't remember seeing, and I want to try her double sealing technique. If I can finally get my hair nice and stretched out like she does (she actually has a lot of shrinkage), then my life will be made. I think I'll seal first with my oil mix and then with shea butter. I'm a little scared about using shea butter, and I wish I still had my jar of Crisco .
> 
> I tried henna one time and that was enough for me. Entirely too messy and time consuming when I can get all the protein I need from a bottle of Aphogee or even some blackstrapp molasses and egg .


 

i think with most of my hair processes i dont even notice time anymore. ive stopped timing it because it tends to fly by for me. anything i do to my hair, i try and do when i know i have something else to do like entertaining my son, cooking, or a nap. that way the time doesnt bother me i honestly dont know if ive ever done a hard protein on my hair. i probably will one day just to see how she reacts


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 5, 2013)

I have some lush henna that I've tryna get my mom to help me with for weeks now she finally said yes so we'll do it Friday!

I did these twists on Friday and set them on rollers yesterday.


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 5, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> I have some lush henna that I've tryna get my mom to help me with for weeks now she finally said yes so we'll do it Friday!
> 
> I did these twists on Friday and set them on rollers yesterday.



Very pretty!!


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 5, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> Very pretty!!



Thank youu!!


----------



## ckisland (Aug 5, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> I have some lush henna that I've tryna get my mom to help me with for weeks now she finally said yes so we'll do it Friday!
> 
> I did these twists on Friday and set them on rollers yesterday.



These are so cute!!


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 5, 2013)

ckisland said:


> These are so cute!!



Gracias!


----------



## ckisland (Aug 6, 2013)

So yesterday I took down my braids, and was so pleased with the results. I can't remember ever using oil, and later, pomade to set my braids, but my braidout was fabulous. I immediately put my hair into a low bun, but I did take it back down in the evening to enjoy it a little . I was out and about today shopping and I was so glad that my hair was away. Plus, my messy loose bun was really cute . The only thing is that I moved my front part and my hair became super frizzy. Still defined, but super frizzy. I smoothed on some CO, and put my hair in 4 braids, so I hope that it regroups in the morning. When I was at Walmart the other night, I spotted a packed of spin pins in the discount bin. They were only $2!!! I am so happy to have another set!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 6, 2013)

Tomorrow will be two weeks with these twists. They look ratty due to oiling my scalp and co-washing, but I've been wearing them up anyway. I hope to take them down tonight and shampoo this evening. I'll install another set.


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 7, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Tomorrow will be two weeks with these twists. They look ratty due to oiling my scalp and co-washing, but I've been wearing them up anyway. I hope to take them down tonight and shampoo this evening. I'll install another set.



I'm trying to get like you and leave my twists in for longer. Around 5 days I start getting bored and start taking them out to try something. Smh


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 7, 2013)

So I took my hair out of the twists for a couple of days last week.  I've been keeping my hair in twists consistently for a little over two months. 

Either because I haven't seen my hair out in a while or protective stlying has definitely been working because I could see a difference in the hang and fullness of my twistout.

After I had my  hair out, I decided not to wash but to retwist and then wear it out for the weekend (boyfriend's bday; his only request was for me to wear my hair out).  I retwisted with Bel Nuovo's Macabasso Hair Milk.  Loved it!  My twists are so moisturized.  I will be using this as my leave-in for my next set of twists.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 7, 2013)

So here is today's hair. Started twisting my hair but ran out of time so I cinnabunned what was twisted with my new claw then put the untwisted part up n a style. Sorry the pic is do blurry


----------



## ckisland (Aug 8, 2013)

Tonight I re-braided like usual, but I more heavily oiled and lightly finger-detangled the back half. Today (day 4) would usually be wash day, but after wearing my last PS for almost 2 weeks, I know that my hair is totally fine going longer. It's a mental habit I'm breaking, because I don't intend to wash my hair more than once a week when school starts. It also means I manipulate my hair less, and I keep it up and away because it starts looking crazy down . I just need to continue to finger-detangle after at day 4 because that's when my shed hair officially builds up.
I also need to invest in some hair candy, so I can at least look like I'm putting some effort in .


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 8, 2013)

ckisland you should look on etsy for hair candy. I've been looking to get some loc jewelry from twistss.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 8, 2013)

faithVA - Your hair is growing out nicely! Looks great!

I'm still bunning on blow dried or flat ironed hair. I've found that since I've been blow drying regularly (every 2 weeks) I can flat iron on lower heat and still get good results, so that's nice. I'm back to grazing WL now. Keeping my hair straight is definitely the answer for me. My retention is great and I've seen probably 2 ssks in the past 7 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2013)

^^Thank You.

I don't know that I have seen your hair straight. When will we see a reveal?


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 8, 2013)

Finished twisting with coconut oil.  I love afro textured hair!!!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 8, 2013)

@ FaithVA - This is an old pic. My ends are a little fuller now and the V has grown out, but it basically looks like this now.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2013)

FoxxyLocs said:


> @ FaithVA - This is an old pic. My ends are a little fuller now and the V has grown out, but it basically looks like this now.



oh wow, beautiful. I haven't seen your hair since you were taking out your locs.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 8, 2013)

FoxxyLocs , you're hair is beautiful ! 

Discovered that I can make a high bun with my spin pins . I'm going to be spending the weekend packing up to move, so I'll probably keep my hair in 2 flattwists or a braid until I wash Sunday night.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Did some flat twists in the front and twists in the back. I like it. I will try to keep them in for two weeks. Will post pics after my phone recharges. I love Hairveda Green Tea Butter. It makes my hair very soft and twists came out soft and juicy.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 9, 2013)

I haven't seen my curls in a little while, so I let my fro fly today lol! The quality of my hair has improved so much since I started PSing last month . The elasticity is so much better, and I had way less breakage than usual . My hair is cute and all, but I can't wait to be back to my PS .


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 9, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I haven't seen my curls in a little while, so I let my fro fly today lol! The quality of my hair has improved so much since I started PSing last month . The elasticity is so much better, and I had way less breakage than usual . My hair is cute and all, but I can't wait to be back to my PS .



I feel you lol. How did you improve your elasticity?


----------



## sisters248 (Aug 9, 2013)

Can I join?!?!?!
1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?
     - Bunning
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 
     - Bun 5x times a week, DC 2x a week, Cowash 2x a week, moisturize and seal every other day, wash hair with shampoo once a week.
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
     - Relaxed 
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
     - Healthy ends 
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
     - 1-2 days
6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2013)

Took my twist out this morning and wore a twist out with a head band. Washed this evening and putting my twist in now. Doing my hair tonight will free up the rest of my weekend.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 10, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> I feel you lol. How did you improve your elasticity?


My hair gets hygral fatigue very easily which ruins it's elasticity. If I wet my hair back to back, I can pull a curl and instead of springing back up, it will stay limp . I found that CO prepoos help a lot in general, and I have to use Aphogee 2 min if I wet my hair 2-3 days in a row. I get the best wash n'gos when I go 4-7 days between washes. It was 6 days since my last wash, and I had been applying oil (CO and sunflower) to my hair almost every night. The "dirtier" my hair is the stronger it'll be when water hits it . Since I cowashed today (Friday), I'll try to wait until Monday to wash again plus I'll do a CO HOT and the Aphogee treatment so that my hair stays in good shape.


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 10, 2013)

ckisland said:


> My hair gets hygral fatigue very easily which ruins it's elasticity. If I wet my hair back to back, I can pull a curl and instead of springing back up, it will stay limp . I found that CO prepoos help a lot in general, and I have to use Aphogee 2 min if I wet my hair 2-3 days in a row. I get the best wash n'gos when I go 4-7 days between washes. It was 6 days since my last wash, and I had been applying oil (CO and sunflower) to my hair almost every night. The "dirtier" my hair is the stronger it'll be when water hits it . Since I cowashed today (Friday), I'll try to wait until Monday to wash again plus I'll do a CO HOT and the Aphogee treatment so that my hair stays in good shape.



My hair does the same thing when I pull and stretch it!! So coconut oil + light protein + stretching washes? I'll try this out!


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcomeeee sisters248


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Aug 10, 2013)

I let my curls free for a little while today. If I were to wear wash and go's this is what they would look like.  This picture was taken after LCO with water, Africa's Best Organics Olive Oil Cream, and castor oil. Currently I am stretching in chunky braids and trying to decide whether I want to put twists in again or to bun for the week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 10, 2013)

Style for a week or two. Pinned the bang up.











Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 10, 2013)

Re did my hair


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Aug 10, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Re did my hair



It looks so fluffy!!


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 10, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> It looks so fluffy!!



Thank youu!


----------



## ckisland (Aug 10, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> My hair does the same thing when I pull and stretch it!! So coconut oil + light protein + stretching washes? I'll try this out!


Definitely give it a try!! I would love to know if it helps your hair like it did mine .

jesusislove1526 , I love your wash n'go!! I'm jealous at how it hangs . My wash n'go is on day 2 and it's all up and out .


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> It looks so fluffy!!



It does. The twists are nice and full.


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> It does. The twists are nice and full.



Hehe thanks! Your hair is looking very pretty!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2013)

I love having my hair completely twisted up by Friday night. I hate though that my hair is starting to dry out by Monday and will need to be remoisturized  So that means my hair will be fuzzy from Tuesday through Friday (sigh). Yes, I want it all.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 12, 2013)

I did well for the first month.  Hair toys make me look forward to bunning.  Can't wait to check my progress


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 14, 2013)

Bun. Bun. Bun. Loving the ease of this. Especially in this heat and humidity out here.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 14, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> I have some lush henna that I've tryna get my mom to help me with for weeks now she finally said yes so we'll do it Friday!
> 
> I did these twists on Friday and set them on rollers yesterday.



Tre cute!!


Yes, the heat is making keeping my hair up a breeze.  It always wins the self arguments


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 14, 2013)

Today makes week 2 for my twists.  Will probably take them out by this weekend to bun.  I'm trying to stretch my wash days to 2-2.5 weeks to minimize detangling.  
I've also been trying the inversion thing this week to see if I see a significant amount of growth.  
Also I'm starting to ghe more over night when I seal my ends.  I'm aiming to seal my ends every night now if not every other.  Split end prevention!!!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 14, 2013)

Stayed up until 3am washing and retwisting my hair.  I really need to speed up my twisting. LOL

I think I will keep them in for 3 weeks this time.  I'm in debate whether my hair is just thinner/lower density in the front or if the hair itself is just weaker.  It's so prone to breakage.  My temple area appears to be low density while everywhere else is normal.  

I'm in need of a henna sometime soon.


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 14, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> Tre cute!!
> 
> Yes, the heat is making keeping my hair up a breeze.  It always wins the self arguments



Thank youuu.
What's the inversion thing?


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 14, 2013)

I posted this in the MBL challenge thread- no response I should hav posted here now that i thinking about it, anyhoo...
please assist if you can...
________________________________________________________________
2 week twists update(my texlaxed hair)-
I was able to wash my hair & DC while still maintaining these twists!

I'm so happy, I can keep these up for a month, this will be my go to style for the remainder of the year hopefully I don't want to texlaxerplexed.... 

I'll keep my fingers crossed that I don't have breakage at the demarcation line. I did moisturize with Cantu, which I never used before so I'm not sure how my new growth will react (you think it's too much protein for new growth??) and hemp oil at the roots last night. Previously I was using Elasta QP H20 eerrr.. it's not enough.
Any suggestions with a liquid(no glycerin it cause more poof)or cream(that doesnt leave residue)??? 
will my hair knot up, leaving the twists in for a month?
It may be a tall order but you ladies can help me out with some suggestions


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 14, 2013)

MizzBFly
Is there protein in Cantu? I've never used any of their products but I know a few people who use it everyday with no problems. So I'm going to say no but don't take my word for it lol. Just see how it goes I guess. 

I like the sheamoisture Shea conditioner and the black soap conditioner as styling products. I'm not sure if they have glycerin tho. Or you could use Shea butter n mix it with avj?

Also I'm 3c/4a( I think) and my hair starts to knot up when I get my twists wet and occasionally the shed hair causes it to tangle at the ends but it's not thing to bad. I've never left mine in that long but I guess you could periodically take a couple down just to check that everything is going fine?

Hope that helps a bit :/


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 14, 2013)

@Igotstripes

Thanks for your thoughts Cantu has Hydrolyzed Soy Protein & Hydrolyzed Collagen- since application to my new growth which is an inch AND a overnight baggy to whole head last night, my roots feel normal not moisturized though- I just dont want breakage at the demarcation line

Right now- I'm trying to find any excuse to stay out of my hair..lol so this "idea" to leave it in for a month sounds "GOLDEN", but to be smart I don't want to take any set back chances b/c MBL is my December goal. This weekend is 3 weeks, I will take your advice and check and see if their trouble to take down.

... sometimes you want someone to stop you from jumping off the bridge so thank YOU!!!


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 14, 2013)

MizzBFly No problemo!!! 
I have trouble keeping my hands out my hair too lol


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 14, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Thank youuu.
> What's the inversion thing?



Where u massage oil into your scalp then hang upside down for a few minutes to get blood to the head and nourish the follicle


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 15, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> Where u massage oil into your scalp then hang upside down for a few minutes to get blood to the head and nourish the follicle



I hate hanging upside down lol. Does it work tho


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 15, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> I hate hanging upside down lol. Does it work tho



Not sure. I'm experimenting


----------



## ckisland (Aug 15, 2013)

Until I tried it myself, I thought the reason people had very defined twistouts and braidouts from just using oil was because they had that kind of texture. Well, I am so glad to be wrong! I'm still bunning and wearing my hair up, but the 2 times I've taken down my braids right after washing, have produced the best braidouts I have ever had. I took down a braid and screamed, "Oh my god! My hair looks like Naptural85's!"  Plus it's now so easy to maintain my braidout for the week. Luckily, I'm still in the love stage of psing because I can't be bothered to wear my hair down for more than 1 hour


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 15, 2013)

My ends are faring badly. I don't know if I can continue this. I moisturize and seal them daily. I don't know what to do.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 15, 2013)

DDTexlaxed said:


> My ends are faring badly. I don't know if I can continue this. I moisturize and seal them daily. I don't know what to do.



Oh no!  What issue are you having with them? Maybe your hair's like mine and is particular about how it's styled and handled. I can't moisturize and seal daily. My ends will get ratty and tangled if I add any type of moisturizer too regularly between washes. But I adding oil to my hair every night keeps it soft, pliable, and keeps breakage at bay. Twists (except for small ones) cause crazy ssk's for me. I also can't tuck my ends away for more than a few hours. If my ends get overly stretched (which is a problem I've never heard of anyone else having), they get knotty and damaged.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 15, 2013)

DDTexlaxed said:


> My ends are faring badly. I don't know if I can continue this. I moisturize and seal them daily. I don't know what to do.



Have you dusted and done a protein treatment recently?


----------



## ronie (Aug 16, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Until I tried it myself, I thought the reason people had very defined twistouts and braidouts from just using oil was because they had that kind of texture. Well, I am so glad to be wrong! I'm still bunning and wearing my hair up, but the 2 times I've taken down my braids right after washing, have produced the best braidouts I have ever had. I took down a braid and screamed, "Oh my god! My hair looks like Naptural85's!"  Plus it's now so easy to maintain my braidout for the week. Luckily, I'm still in the love stage of psing because I can't be bothered to wear my hair down for more than 1 hour



@ckiskand would you mind explaining your process more. How did you set your braids/twists? How long they were in? How long after washing did you wait before taking them down. I d love to hear the details. TIA


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 16, 2013)

How did I miss this challenge?  Been having box braids since 6/30 & will keep getting them redone until December. That will be a 31 week relaxer stretch and 6 months protective styling. Hoping to be Whip length in December. I miss my hair though.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 17, 2013)

Still bunning. I have another week left before my next wash day. I've been wearing my hair down sometimes when I go out, but usually not more than a couple of hours. With straight hair it's much easier to go back and forth. I think I should go ahead and dust my ends even though they seem fine. Don't want to wait too long.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't feel like doing my hair today. Not look forward to 4 hours. I think I will skip it today. Maybe I can squeeze it in tomorrow.


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 17, 2013)

So, instead of my usual bun, I'm going to try a twist out for tomorrow. If it turns out good, I'll post pics 

Happy weekend ladies!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Today was wash day. Will probably do some large cornrows in the front and braids in the back. Either thator same style with twists.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 17, 2013)

I got a consultation with a stylist named Ann Marie today. She is going to give me deep treatment and clip my ends in 2 weeks. I was amazed that she recommended natural hair and said protective styles aid hair growth.  I was also happy that she told me to use sulfate free shampoo and products that were free of drying alcohols. The two oils she recommended for me was coconut oil and argan oil. She is familiar with textured and natural hair. I felt at ease going back to her. I did not expect her to be so knowledgeable about the challenges that I and other naturals face with their hair because she is a white stylist. Can you tell how excited I am to finally find someone like that who shared knowledge of my natural hair?!


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 17, 2013)

I am preparing my hair for a relaxer on next Friday so I washed, did a protein treatment, DC with a moisturizing conditioner, air dried, flat ironed, and put my hair in a bun. I will keep a bun through the week.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 17, 2013)

ronie said:


> @ckiskand would you mind explaining your process more. How did you set your braids/twists? How long they were in? How long after washing did you wait before taking them down. I d love to hear the details. TIA


I'm sorry. I wrote and long tail answer the other day, but apparently it didn't post . 

In the shower, I apply a good amount condish to my hair and detangle with a comb. I squeeze the condish out, but don't rinse it out. Out of the shower, I have my hair in 4 sections, and I complete one section at the time. On each section, I apply a good palmful of oil (CO+sunflower), then I do 3-4 braids per section. As I braid up each section, I add more oil to the length of each braid. If I wash and set my hair in the morning, it'll be dry by the time I go to bed . I take it down and reset it in 3-4 braids that same night or I wait a day. And that's it! My routine for braidouts is the same as it used to be, but now I don't bother with a styler or butter. The key is adding lots of oil to the hair. Like so much so that my hands are coated in oil from touching my hair . It absorbs over a couple of days, but I apply oil every night, and my hair does not get dry although I don't moisturize it at all for a week .


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2013)

Washing my hair today finally. I'm going to do enough twist to wear a twist out tomorrow and then twist it up tomorrow night. Or I am going to do enough twist out but then later tonight break them down into smaller twist. We will see how I feel later.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 18, 2013)

faithVA omgeee...your hair looks so shiny and fluffy in your avatar!

I been bad, wearing my hair out way to much. My ends are like no bueno. So...back to following the rules. LOL.

I just finished washing my hair. Will put it in about 20 med sized braids in prep for an updo tomorrow - I am short of time today. Then tomorrow I will put it in small-med sized twists for the rest of the week.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 18, 2013)

My hair has been washed and deep conditioned. Doing bantu knots tomorrow.  I hope they turn out good.






Do you think this is a normal amount of shedding for two weeks or would u say it's too much? It's kind of pulled apart


----------



## keranikki (Aug 18, 2013)

Killahkurlz said:


> My hair has been washed and deep conditioned. Doing bantu knots tomorrow.  I hope they turn out good.
> 
> Do you think this is a normal amount of shedding for two weeks or would u say it's too much? It's kind of pulled apart



It's normal, that's about the size of my hair ball after two weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> faithVA omgeee...your hair looks so shiny and fluffy in your avatar!
> 
> I been bad, wearing my hair out way to much. My ends are like no bueno. So...back to following the rules. LOL.
> 
> I just finished washing my hair. Will put it in about 20 med sized braids in prep for an updo tomorrow - I am short of time today. Then tomorrow I will put it in small-med sized twists for the rest of the week.



You don't know how much that means coming from you bajandoc86. Thank You!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2013)

keranikki said:


> It's normal, that's about the size of my hair ball after two weeks.



Wow, I need to get a new shower drain cover now if that is what I can expect


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 19, 2013)

Bantu knots were a fail


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm doing a HOT right now. I'm unsure of how to style my hair for the next few weeks.  I do know I'm gonna put some Havana twists in before I leave for school but that's nearer to the end of the challenge.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 19, 2013)

So, today I attempted to be cute while thinking I was going to pull one over on the weather. I took down my 2 braids and had a lovely braidout, and thought, I can't wear my hair completely down because it'll be a mess by the end of the day. I decide to put my hair in a ponytail. And it was a legit ponytail (touched the top of my back and everything) and not a ponypuff. I leave my house, walk to the bus stop, and literally feel my hair turn into a fro . I have never had my hair fro up that quickly in my life!! It was literally 10 mins, and BAM!!! I had this big tail puff on the back of my head. Apparently, north of Atlanta is way more humid than where I was living at. I could get rained on and my hair wouldn't poof like this. And oil does not provide the kind of barrier, synthetic ingredients do. I haven't been able to wear my hair down since I've been here .


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 20, 2013)

Ummm yeah

I waited 4 weeks to not touch my head besides washing in these (homemade)twists, but after my last wash and I noticed some twists were hugging each other **tightly** I might add- yeah, I have to start taking these babies out starting tonight.


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 20, 2013)

Did a twisted bun today on 2-day old twists that I banded overnight. I worked out this afternoon though, and now I'm worried about my roots puffing up. Oh well. Gonna m&s and stretch/band tonight and pray on it. 








Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 20, 2013)

^^Soooo pretty.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 20, 2013)

I put in pretty ugly twist this time  But I'm too lazy to fix them. I will need to find a really wide band tomorrow to hold them down. I just need to make it through Wednesday and Thursday. I can wear a twist out on Friday and wash Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 20, 2013)

Guess I should officially enter this before I start posting stuff, huh? 


1. My primary long-term PS is usually DIY micro-braids, but given that this challenge calls for no added hair, I'll be twisting it up! 
2. Style maintenance: I m&s daily and use the banding method overnight on my co-wash days. This usually keeps my hair looking neat throughout the work week. 
3. I'm natural
4. I hope that this challenge will help me develop a routine and learn some new low-maintenance styles. 
5. Will wear my hair out on Friday, pre-poo (every week except henna week) or henna (once monthly) overnight on Fridays, co-wash (mud-wash biweekly on non-henna weeks) and DC on Saturday, and twist it right back up on Sunday. I exercise a lot, so I sometimes throw a co-wash in on Wednesdays while my hair is still in twists. 
6. Starting pic is below (me on Sunday, 8/18)





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 20, 2013)

Duchess007 ill add you to the list! Btw: Your twisty bun thing is gorgeous lol


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm really thinking about washing or cowashing once a week until I get this dry spot on my scalp under control.

I cowashed and twisted in medium sized twists for the weeks.  I used the Bel Nuovo Hair Milk, Qhemet BRBC and AHTB.  My twists are so SOFT.  I did my ususal twisted updo.

I really wanted to wait until November for a trim but I have some bad ends that need to go.  I'll make an appointment sometime in early September.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 21, 2013)

ckisland

*singing* Welcome to Atlanta where the players play. And we have to bun our hair almost every day... 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Aug 21, 2013)

im so tired of looking at these twists lol. maybe next time i take em out ill actually where my hair out for a day. but at least they feel soft. 


being bored with my hair is not good.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 21, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> im so tired of looking at these twists lol. maybe next time i take em out ill actually where my hair out for a day. but at least they feel soft.
> 
> 
> being bored with my hair is not good.


 

After taking my hair down after back to back 2 months in twists, I had to wear a twistout for a couple of days.  You just miss your hair sometimes.


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Aug 21, 2013)

crimsonpeach said:


> After taking my hair down after back to back 2 months in twists, I had to wear a twistout for a couple of days. You just miss your hair sometimes.


 

i really do. i just want to hold and rock her gently in my arms. whisper sweet nothings in her ear...clearly im losing it


----------



## ckisland (Aug 21, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ckisland
> 
> *singing* Welcome to Atlanta where the players play. And we have to bun our hair almost every day...
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Like seriously, it's crazy! But can somebody tell me why my wash n'go can deal with this humidity and drizzle, and be un-phased ? I wore a wash n'go today, that was still a little damp this morning, and it looks like it did when I left the house. It didn't frizzy or poof up, or even shrink. And I barely added any gel, and it sure wasn't raked through. So the humidity will ruin a braidout on hair that's been braided up every night for a week, but won't mess up a late night wash n'go. I guess that's cool


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 21, 2013)

^^^ Girl I haven't even tried to play myself and wear any out styles in this weather. I'll be the unlucky one.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know if it's too late but I'll like to join in? I just discovered the wonders of loose twists so I'll be using that. I feel that it'll make bunning and updos so much easier for me.

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?
*loose two strand twists, twists/buns between*
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
*stretch hair and install twists
keep in for minimum of one month
between that time moisturize and cleanse scalp, redoing necessary twists
at takedown: wash, dc and repeat with one/two week style reprieve.*
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
*natural*
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
*retain length and ease of maintenance*
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
*3 days to give myself buffer*
6. Include Starting Pic ASAP. (You will not be named an official challenger without one).




I really suck at length checks but it's at BSL and has been for a bit








My attempt at loose twists. Made them too loose though so will try them tighter next time.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Aug 22, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> I don't know if it's too late but I'll like to join in? I just discovered the wonders of loose twists so I'll be using that. I feel that it'll make bunning and updos so much easier for me.
> 
> 1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning, etc.)?
> loose two strand twists, twists/buns between
> ...



Welcome! I'm going to have to try those


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wore my twists down yesterday and today. Yesterday is the red shirt, today is the brown. Tomorrow is a henna day, so I'm going to do a twist-out. I'll post pics. 






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## keranikki (Aug 23, 2013)

Bunning today, can't wait for tomorrow... it will be WASH DAY!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2013)

Wearing a twist out today. Even though the twist looked horrible, the twist out came out nice. I'm either twisting back up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's today's twist out!  I'm so excited to henna I can't even stand it. I was in homemade micros for a couple of months so I haven't been doing this on my normal monthly rotation. Will try to take pics of the henna process, but it's pretty messy, so I'm not sure how that will work out. 

Pardon the face. I was in a bathroom stall at work and feeling like a fool.





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm doing a twistout for the weekend and then back to twists on Monday.  

I'll separate for big hair tomorrow.  Today's humidity should give me some added fluff latter today.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Here's today's twist out!  I'm so excited to henna I can't even stand it. I was in homemade micros for a couple of months so I haven't been doing this on my normal monthly rotation. Will try to take pics of the henna process, but it's pretty messy, so I'm not sure how that will work out.
> 
> Pardon the face. I was in a bathroom stall at work and feeling like a fool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Very pretty


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 23, 2013)

crimsonpeach said:


> I'm doing a twistout for the weekend and then back to twists on Monday.
> 
> I'll separate for big hair tomorrow.  Today's humidity should give me some added fluff latter today.



You have beautiful hair! What do you use to get that definition?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 23, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> You have beautiful hair! What do you use to get that definition?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thanks!

For this twistout I used Bel Nuovo Macabassu Hair Milk as a Leave-In, Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream as a moisturizer and QM Aethiopika Hydrate and Twist Butter to seal. 

I twist on wet hair.


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 23, 2013)

Duchess007 and crimsonpeach both of you have pretty hair. Love the twist outs!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm getting ready to install my second set of mini braids with my own hair for this year.  I haven't done this since the beginning of January.  I have a long evening and night ahead...


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 24, 2013)

jesusislove1526 said:


> I'm getting ready to install my second set of mini braids with my own hair for this year. I haven't done this since the beginning of January. I have a long evening and night ahead...


 
Oh, boy... I do my own minis, too (I always add hair). I literally canNOT do it in one sitting. I'm pulling for you, @jesusislove1526!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Aug 25, 2013)

Last night I put in a really rushed set of small braids in. It was rushed because I thought that I was going to have all of Saturday afternoon to DC and wash my hair and let it dry in twists. Instead I was only able to get started at 9pm (finished entire process at 2:30am) and didn't have time to cowash or anything. I did my braids on hair that I dry detangled with a lot of condish and immediately twisted up. I used Lock & Twist gel, but I don't know how I feel about it yet. I haven't used it in years. When I get back home, I'm pooing, DCing, and sealing my ends. I can't wait!!


----------



## ckisland (Aug 25, 2013)

Why! Oh, why did I watch a wash n'go video?! But not just any wash n'go video. A wash n'go video of a youtuber that has similar hair similar to mine!!!!!! 
I was a second away from running into the bathroom and taking all of these braids down, but I talked myself down. 
1) I have homework to do tonight and class tomorrow, so I don't have that time
2) I don't have any styling product, so I would just be ticked off that my wash n'go only lasted a day


----------



## sisters248 (Aug 26, 2013)

I moisturized and sealed my hair yesterday and threw it in a high bun today! When I get home from class I'm gonna deep condition my hair with aussi 3 minute, honey, and safflower oil.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2013)

Had my wash day yesterday and installed another set of twists. Wore a twist out Friday and Saturday. 

Twisting with As I Am Twist Defining Creme. Will see how long my twists stay moisturized with this.


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 26, 2013)

Checking in! Still wet bunning daily. I've been doing a low side bun, alternating sides for the last two weeks.  Trying to decide what to do going forward as the weather is changing and I probably won't continue to wet bun as it gets cooler.


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey everyone, I put some twists in Friday and I took the front ones out and put finger coils in. I also took out some twists and corn rowed the sides. Whenever I'm bored I find myself doing something to my hair smh lol


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Aug 26, 2013)

i unconciously did this set of twists smaller....

terrified to wash em.

not looking forward to taking the out.


sigh... but they are nice and soft!


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 26, 2013)

Put in braids for the work week.  Used Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie. The product feels really sticky to the touch to me, but my braids did look nice and neat this morning, so... *shrug*





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Aug 26, 2013)

Duchess007 , those braids are lovely . I'm terrible at parting, so mine always look a little old on the first day .

Welp, the braids are coming out. I already took down the very front, and I hiked to the crappiest beauty supply store I'd ever been to, and picked up some Fantasia gel that I hadn't touched in like 5 years. Yeah, I'm that dedicated to my wash n'go .


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks, ckisland! I actually didn't part at all because I was too lazy to stand in front of a mirror. So I did it while sitting in bed with my hubby and watching Suits on Netflix. :-D 

I haven't done braids on just my hair before so we'll see how they hold up. I exercised tonight so I'm sure they're gonna get fuzzy soon!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Aug 26, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Thanks, ckisland! I actually didn't part at all because I was too lazy to stand in front of a mirror. So I did it while sitting in bed with my hubby and watching Suits on Netflix. :-D
> 
> I haven't done braids on just my hair before so we'll see how they hold up. I exercised tonight so I'm sure they're gonna get fuzzy soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Wow! They look like you took your time doing them. . . and like you've done them before . Well, dang! Now I really feel like an amateur. See, that's why I stick to wash n'gos. Styling is just not my thing .


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 26, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Wow! They look like you took your time doing them. . . and like you've done them before . Well, dang! Now I really feel like an amateur. See, that's why I stick to wash n'gos. Styling is just not my thing .



Oh, I've done my own micros a MILLION times before- for like ten years- so I have a big head start!







The grass is always greener, because I can't do a wash and go to save my LIFE. As the day goes on, I look more and more like Big Shirl from What's Happening. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Put in braids for the work week. Used Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie. The product feels really sticky to the touch to me, but my braids did look nice and neat this morning, so... *shrug*
> 
> 
> View attachment 222833
> ...


 
They look really nice. I thought they were extensions at first. They look so nice and smooth


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks, faithVA!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 28, 2013)

So last night I put JBCO on NG and misted the length in sections with water then put a lil' hemp oil over that followed by some fat chunk twists in no particular order. I baggied my head while sleeping and thought the twists didn't look "bad" per se once up, so I win with minimal techique today! 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 31, 2013)

Only 30 days left guys! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been super lazy I had my hair in braids and just wore a cute scarf when I went out


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm still going strong with my wet buns  I think this challenge has been great for my retention! If there's a part ll, I'm down 



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 31, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> I'm still going strong with my wet buns  I think this challenge has been great for my retention! If there's a part ll, I'm down
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



You're hair is pretty! How long did it take you to be able to fit all your hair in a bun?


----------



## TraciChanel (Aug 31, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> You're hair is pretty! How long did it take you to be able to fit all your hair in a bun?



Igotstripes, thank you for the compliment! Last year when I was APL I wore it in a high bun for a little while.  That was the first time I actually ventured out and wore it without the help of a phony pony. But, tbh, this bun wearing thing (especially the wet bunning) is new to me  I just started regularly wearing it due to this challenge.


----------



## ckisland (Aug 31, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Only 30 days left guys! Hope everyone is doing well. I've been super lazy I had my hair in braids and just wore a cute scarf when I went out


 I have trying so desperately to do a wash n'go, and didn't even realize there was only a month left of this challenge. Well now I just feel guilty for wearing my hair out these couple of days.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 1, 2013)

Welp.  I cut through my thumb while prepping veggies for dinner tonight, so the braids I wore all week are going to have to soldier through for a couple more weeks until my thumb heals and the nail grows back in. :-/

Braids are... not fresh. 






They're also not my fave style because I feel like it makes my hair look thin and my head look gigantic. But that might just be a personal bighead problem. 

Gonna DC overnight with homemade cholesterol mix. Then cowash tomorrow morning with one of my beloved VO5s, m&s, and band overnight. Hopefully it's acceptable-looking enough to show my face at work.

**Pardon the pic quality. I usually make my hubby do these because I suck. 

ETA: Pics of DC








Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 1, 2013)

Whats in your homemade cholestoral mix?  Sorry to hear, that sounds like a nasty cut.


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Sep 1, 2013)

Poooooof!!


----------



## sisters248 (Sep 1, 2013)

Moisturized and sealed my hair with elasta qp mango butter and safflower oil last night then put it in a bun. This morning I'ma detangle my hair before I go to church and put my hair in a high donut bun.


----------



## back2relaxed (Sep 1, 2013)

Still bunning/phony ponying it.  I wear my hair out after salon visits(once a month).  Other than that bunning and using track hair to make phony ponies are my staple, hair stays moisturized and protected.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 1, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> Whats in your homemade cholestoral mix?  Sorry to hear, that sounds like a nasty cut.



Thanks- it feels fine as long as I don't touch it! 

I mix a big scoop of softened Shea butter with about 1/4 cup of aloe Vera juice. I add in honey powder, egg yolk powder, and 2-3 oils (usually olive, coconut, and avocado). Then I stir in three drops each of tea tree oil, rosemary essential oil, and thyme essential oil. The powders and carrier oils are "to desired consistency", so I don't have exact measurements. When I make it again, I'll update this post with additional detail.


UPDATE: 









Exact cholesterol tx recipe:

1 c. Shea butter, softened 
1/3 c. Aloe Vera juice
1/3 c. Honey powder
1/3 c. Egg yolk powder 
1/2 c. Oil mix (olive, coconut, avocado or your preference)
5 drops tea tree
5 drops thyme
5 drops rosemary 

Can add fragrance, if desired. I like ylang ylang extract. 

This makes 2-3 treatments for me. I'm dense 4B and a few inches from full APL. 

I used 1/4 c olive oil, 2 T(ablespoons) coconut oil, 2 T avocado oil to equal my 1/2 cup. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Sep 1, 2013)

Duchess007 , I'm sorry to hear about your finger. That sounds terrible ! Most of the time I feel the same way about my braids as you do. They look so thin, and I got a big ole forehead, so the combo looks a little Smeagol-ish . 

Everytime I slather my hair with oil at night and wash my hair the next morning, I hate every bottle of conditioner or DC I have ever bought. I kept my hair in the 4 braids I put in last night, poo'd with GF Pure Clean, and then detangled and twisted 1 braid at a time just using oil. When I got done, I looked at my 2 new tubs of gel, new bottle of Aussie Moist, Giovanni condish, and EverSleek cowash, and was so mad!! I'm not buying anymore hair products. Knowing how well oil, bananas, molasses and ACV takes care of all of my hair needs, I can't even fully enjoy the products I do have because they just feel like wasted money.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Washed a dced today. Moisturized with some Soultanicals samples and sealed with Avosoya oil. Hair is in large twists pulled back into two braids on either side of my head. Definitely a lazy style week. I will rock it with a headband and slick my edges down with gel and a scarf. Nothing spectacular so no pics.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 2, 2013)

*Sigh*
I just finished doing 2 flattwists for the week. Y'all messed up all of my loose hair plans. I realized that I had my hair out for only 2 days last week, and I was thinking I had my hair out all week . Well, I guess I'm still in this challenge for the last month.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Duchess007 damn that cut sounds bad. That happened to me before.  Nearly sliced off the tip of my thumb. 

Your mixes sound so yummy.  Oh and just pin up your braids into a style. That is why I don't wear braids unless they are extensions.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Question:* I want to try more long term protective styles...like 4 - 6 weeks instead of 7 - 10 days. My hair always gets ratty and tangly when I try though.  This happens especially if I co-wash at all. I don't have to co-wash, but I would like to once a week because I use sulfur oil and I workout 3 - 4x a week. 

I want to try something like this youtuber. My curl pattern and texture is finer/looser than hers, so I'm not sure if it will work. My daughter on the other hand has hair just like hers and her hair thrives in mini twists...and they last so long even with cowashing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiZqSEBiOJM&list=UUKcIT_FbbrsI5jYzTDAxUtQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-jhsS7tLAA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUKcIT_FbbrsI5jYzTDAxUtQ


ETA: My texture/pattern is more like this girl's, especially the front of her hair: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iywnt4ARSQ

jesusislove1526 BraunSugar Duchess007


----------



## sisters248 (Sep 2, 2013)

I never really got a chance to show you ladies my bun! So here it is! I used a donut bun maker from Sally Beauty Supply. I didnt like the rough texture of the bun and was worried about it breaking my hair. So I took a black satin cloth and sewed it in and around the bun maker. I also put my hair in a messy bun but I prefer donut bun!


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question:* I want to try more long term protective styles...like 4 - 6 weeks instead of 7 - 10 days. My hair always gets ratty and tangly when I try though.  This happens especially if I co-wash at all. I don't have to co-wash, but I would like to once a week because I use sulfur oil and I workout 3 - 4x a week.
> 
> I want to try something like this youtuber. My curl pattern and texture is finer/looser than hers, so I'm not sure if it will work. My daughter on the other hand has hair just like hers and her hair thrives in mini twists...and they last so long even with cowashing.
> 
> ...



@Froreal3 The only extended period protective style that works for me is mini braids. Mini twists shrink up too much after I have washed them and the take down is a nightmare. I can't go weeks without washing my hair because that just doesn't work for me. With mini braids I know they will hold up longer than the twists and they don't draw up as much. I just loathe the take down. 

My hair would be in locs if I tried what the lady in the first video did because my hair is very coily. I think that benefits people with more of the "z" pattern hair that "o" or "s" pattern coils.

I can keep mini braids in for about a month without issue. Anything outside of that and I am asking for trouble. Twists are only good for a couple weeks for me.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 2, 2013)

^^^ Thanks BraunSugar...My hair is lowish density so I look bald in mini braids. 
Twists look way better on me...but they don't last. I guess I will just stick to what seems to be working. I wash/detangle every 7 - 10 days, but I'm greedy. I want more length retention.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Question: I want to try more long term protective styles...like 4 - 6 weeks instead of 7 - 10 days. My hair always gets ratty and tangly when I try though.  This happens especially if I co-wash at all. I don't have to co-wash, but I would like to once a week because I use sulfur oil and I workout 3 - 4x a week.
> 
> I want to try something like this youtuber. My curl pattern and texture is finer/looser than hers, so I'm not sure if it will work. My daughter on the other hand has hair just like hers and her hair thrives in mini twists...and they last so long even with cowashing.
> 
> ...



I haven't done mini twists before. Regular 2-strand twists don't tend to look good after 5 days without being redone, so I am very suspicious. I do want to diversify my styling portfolio tho, so I will probably add Senegalese twists to the mix. But I always add hair to keep my ends hidden. 

For a long-term PS, I do microbraids (with added hair) for 8 weeks at a time (my edges are a finer texture than my crown, so I redo the edges at 4 weeks.).  I'm in micros in my profile pic. 

While the micros are in, I use a moisturizing spray every day and oil my scalp every other day. I also DC every weekend. 

When my hair comes out of braids, I DC, henna overnight, and DC again the same day that I cowash out the henna with VO5.  Then I m&s for two days, DC again, m&s for two more days, and DC again.  Even though i don't get breakage, it takes that long for my curl and moisture to come back. Still worth it! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Welp. I cut through my thumb while prepping veggies for dinner tonight, so the braids I wore all week are going to have to soldier through for a couple more weeks until my thumb heals and the nail grows back in. :-/
> 
> Braids are... not fresh.
> 
> ...


 
 Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Putting your braids up as a previous poster said helps. If you put them on perm rods and give them some curl they also tend to look better.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 2, 2013)

Went to the beach this past weekend and totally treated my hair like crap.  Spent day one on a twistout that puffed in the 99% humidity.   Plus totally forgot to bring a scarf.  Did a quick and messy up do for swimming the next day.  FAIL!  A couple of big waves knocked those bobby pins right out. LOL

Did the quickest cowash with Aussie Moist and a messy set of twists.  Today I redid the twists and hoping to keep them pinned up for the next couple weeks.  This hair needs a break.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I want maximum retention. Hopefully I can grow/retain two inches by end of year. Maybe I will get put some   Senegalese twists in...

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 2, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery.
> 
> Putting your braids up as a previous poster said helps. If you put them on perm rods and give them some curl they also tend to look better.



Thanks for this idea, faithVA!  Going to bun tomorrow and Weds and try wearing them curled on Thurs and Fri.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 2, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Duchess007 , I'm sorry to hear about your finger. That sounds terrible ! Most of the time I feel the same way about my braids as you do. They look so thin, and I got a big ole forehead, so the combo looks a little Smeagol-ish .
> 
> Everytime I slather my hair with oil at night and wash my hair the next morning, I hate every bottle of conditioner or DC I have ever bought. I kept my hair in the 4 braids I put in last night, poo'd with GF Pure Clean, and then detangled and twisted 1 braid at a time just using oil. When I got done, I looked at my 2 new tubs of gel, new bottle of Aussie Moist, Giovanni condish, and EverSleek cowash, and was so mad!! I'm not buying anymore hair products. Knowing how well oil, bananas, molasses and ACV takes care of all of my hair needs, I can't even fully enjoy the products I do have because they just feel like wasted money.



 at Smeagol!!!!

See... and I feel like I need to try every product I see out there because I think they'll be better than my homemade stuff. Grass is always greener. 




Froreal3 said:


> Duchess007 damn that cut sounds bad. That happened to me before.  Nearly sliced off the tip of my thumb.
> 
> Your mixes sound so yummy.  Oh and just pin up your braids into a style. That is why I don't wear braids unless they are extensions.



Thanks for this suggestion, Froreal3! I'm going to pin them up tomorrow. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2013)

Finished twisting up my hair for the week. Used the Taliah Waajid curling crème this week. I like the way it feels. I think I am going to try it for a WNG when my hair gets longer. Now I have two good twist products, the TW curling crème and the As I Am Twisting Defining Crème. I won't have to buy anything for my twist this year.


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Sep 3, 2013)

so i have learned that if i am around the SO and i start massaging my scalp he will just take over without even thinking about it. i think its an unconcious action on his part, but ill take it. best scalp massages ever


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 3, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> so i have learned that if i am around the SO and i start massaging my scalp he will just take over without even thinking about it. i think its an unconcious action on his part, but ill take it. best scalp massages ever



Nice!  I'll have to try this. :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm in a teeny weeny braided bun which I'm considering wrapping a bag of Marley braid hair around (I think it's against the rules of one of the challenges I'm in, tho... is it this one?). Need to look up some styling tutorials!

At least it seems shiny and not too frizzy today. I think DC-ing helped. 










Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Sep 3, 2013)

Duchess007 , I really like your little braid bun  and your braids look so shiny. Love 'em! 
I kinda wish I had kept my braids in only because I wore my hair out once since I took them down.


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 3, 2013)

I think that instead of putting Havana twists in for school that ill just put mini twists in tomorrow or sometime this week :0


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 4, 2013)

This is my redone twists that is done fatter.... ***I ♥ IT YA'LL ***
- I will keep this style for 3wks and take down, w/o washing  b/c that was drama for take down. 

Janelle Monae inspired style, sshh I want to go natural but I'm scuuured


----------



## ckisland (Sep 8, 2013)

It's funny how style preferences change. For the past week I've been all like, *insert whiny voice* "I don't want to PS anymore; it doesn't matter how long my hair grows, I'll never reached my real hair goal; I love my wash n'go." 
I've finally realized where this keeps coming from. When I get depressed or stressed out (which I have been for the past week), I go running, arms wide open to wash n'gos. Now, when I'm normal and happy, I don't even think about wash n'gos . Like today everything finally got situated with my family and I'm like, "Why didn't I braid my hair up today? Why have I been walking around with my hair like this?!" 
Whoo!! I'm glad I'm over that. Now let me go figure out how I want to do my hair for tomorrow .


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 8, 2013)

Still bunning on blow dried hair. No real updates, just sticking with my regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

Retwisted my hair. Spritzed my hair with diluted S-Curl and then twisted with As I Am Twist Defining Cream. The combination gives me nice, full, fluffy twist. Think I will keep the combination.

We only have 22 more days until the end of this challenge period. Didn't realize that.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Sep 8, 2013)

My new set of mini twists with braided roots, that was supposed to be mini braids....I did do some in the back, which you may see in the picture of the back of my hair, and I may turn them all into mini braids in a few weeks, but I think I am liking the fullness of the mini twists for now.  They have been up in claw clips and in buns for the most part.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 8, 2013)

^^ Looking good, jesusislove1526!  You can definitely tell where the braids are, because they show more length. Pretty color, too!

I'm still hanging on to these here braids! I have some severe puffiness going on. I've put a shea/beeswax pomade on the worst of it and we'll see how it looks tomorrow!




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Sep 9, 2013)

it just occured to me that i have not cowashed this set of twists in like two weeks and my scalp is behaving. no itchies. no feeling liek she cant breathe! im shocked, and pleased. but i may still rinse them on saturday. better safe then sorry!!


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Sep 9, 2013)

and i think im getting a migraine. my head is THROBBING! wonder if that will increase the circulation up there lol


----------



## ckisland (Sep 9, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> ^^ Looking good, jesusislove1526!  You can definitely tell where the braids are, because they show more length. Pretty color, too!
> 
> I'm still hanging on to these here braids! I have some severe puffiness going on. I've put a shea/beeswax pomade on the worst of it and we'll see how it looks tomorrow!



I was contemplating putting in some twists for this week, and then I saw your braids again. Yep. I'm doing some medium braids again.
Duchess007 , about how many braids do you have in? I love the size of them. Not too big, not too small.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 10, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I was contemplating putting in some twists for this week, and then I saw your braids again. Yep. I'm doing some medium braids again.
> Duchess007 , about how many braids do you have in? I love the size of them. Not too big, not too small.



There are 42 braids. I counted. :-D

Week three!  I think!  Haven't really been keeping track. 








Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Sep 10, 2013)

in your opinion would flat twisting my edges and nape be good protection for those areas instead of individual twists? or would it be putting stress on it?


----------



## keranikki (Sep 10, 2013)

After a major setback, my hair is long enough to bun again. Woot woot! I'm putting away my 2 strand flat twists for the rest of the September.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 11, 2013)

I began last night with the intentions of putting in medium size twists for the rest of the week and then a twistout for the weekend.  Ended up staying up extra late and putting in small twists.  Aiming to keep them end until the end of this challenge.  

I intend to do another set until Thanksgiving and then flatironing.  Hopefully I'll be APL or close to APL by then.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Sep 12, 2013)

OMG! This challenge is almost over!  This will be the first challenge I've joined from the beginning and achieved!
Well, I've been keeping up with my bunning and twisting but a lesson I've learned is that I better not ever wet bun loose hair unless I want nesty ratty ends and dry ones. UGH!  I've had some breakage from forgetting my scarf when I've needed it...but i'll recover.
I'm going to ride out the challenge with medium twists and attempt to secure shells on some of the ends...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2013)

My twists were a fuzzy mess. So I freshened up the twists in my crown and along my side part. It's amazing how just retwisting a few can make it all look brand new.


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm all moved in my dorm room now! This is how I've been wearing my hair


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 13, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> in your opinion would flat twisting my edges and nape be good protection for those areas instead of individual twists? or would it be putting stress on it?



I think it would be good protection as long as its not super tight


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 15, 2013)

Been in this challenge almost a year. Here is September's length check. I think I am a slow grower, but hey at least it is healthy. 



Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 15, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Been in this challenge almost a year. Here is September's length check. I think I am a slow grower, but hey at least it is healthy.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Your hair does look nice and healthy  Try doing a length check with some conditioner in your hair or when it's wet.  Mine is always a lot longer when it's wet, opposed to when I pull it down dry (MEGA shrinkage).


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 15, 2013)

Took out my braids on Friday so I could do my monthly henna treatment. Should have worn this out to work Friday but I wasn't sure how it would hold up. :-/








After henna, I DC'd for 4 hours, rinsed out, M&S with VO5 leave-in mix and shea mix, and let dry in jumbo twists overnight. Now I'm putting in 2-strand twists on still damp hair and will band overnight to (hopefully) dry. Using an aloe spray and a shea soufflé to twist.  Reeeeeaaaallllly should have started earlier!




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2013)

Took out my twist and washed tonight. Unfortunately I don't have enough time to twist. So going to wear a twist out tomorrow. I think I will put in flat twist tomorrow night.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Sep 16, 2013)

Another bun day.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2013)

I didn't end up wearing a twist out. I made the twists in the back and the very front smaller and wore them to work that way  They weren't pretty but they will work for now.


----------



## Joli (Sep 16, 2013)

Darn, I just saw this one....please let me know when the next challenge starts


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Sep 16, 2013)

two weeks left ladies!!! the finish line is in view! hows everyone feeling??


----------



## keranikki (Sep 16, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> two weeks left ladies!!! the finish line is in view! hows everyone feeling??



Feeling good, feeling great! Hair is bouncing back!


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 16, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> two weeks left ladies!!! the finish line is in view! hows everyone feeling??



Feeling good about my progress!


----------



## ckisland (Sep 16, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> two weeks left ladies!!! the finish line is in view! hows everyone feeling??


My hair's in a bun again. Think I'm ready to finish this last 2 weeks strong!! 

Froreal3 ,  I don't remember what your starting length was, but I agree that your hair looks really healthy .


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 16, 2013)

ckisland said:


> My hair's in a bun again. Think I'm ready to finish this last 2 weeks strong!!
> 
> Froreal3 ,  I don't remember what your starting length was, but I agree that your hair looks really healthy .



Thanks! I started at about collarbone on sides and a bit past full shoulder in the back. I will definitely keep my twists regimen up.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 16, 2013)

perfectlyImperfect said:


> two weeks left ladies!!! the finish line is in view! hows everyone feeling??



Still rocking my twist pin ups.  I'm actually going to do twists until Thanksgiving.  Waiting for my official 3 years natural to flatiron.


----------



## MizzBFly (Sep 16, 2013)

Originally Posted by *perfectlyImperfect* 

 
_two weeks left ladies!!! the finish line is in view! hows everyone feeling??_

I did redo my twists-lasted 3 wks and take down is this weekend. I really am not ready to get a relaxer so, I may flat iron for the reveal, just thinking about this jungle is erplexed


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 18, 2013)

I put in smaller twists this time and am hoping to make these last til the end of the month. 









Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Killahkurlz (Sep 18, 2013)

I individually twist my edge hair....No pulling or breaking here....but flat twists would probably would stay unfuzzy longer 


perfectlyImperfect said:


> in your opinion would flat twisting my edges and nape be good protection for those areas instead of individual twists? or would it be putting stress on it?


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 18, 2013)

I will be joining you guys for the next go round. 

I had fun wearing my hair out for the summer. I just put some twists in it this past weekend. My hair is quite a bit longer since the last challenge. MSM is amazing! 

Anyway, yeah I'll be here. LoL


----------



## virtuenow (Sep 18, 2013)

BraunSugar msm pills or topically applied?  Thanks


----------



## ckisland (Sep 18, 2013)

Turned my braidout bun into a set of medium sized twists. At first glance I love 'em. I love how long they are (full SL). I actually did my hair in sections and paid attention to doing some type of parting  . I would like to thank Duchess007 for inspiring me to take the time to do my hair better  . Let's all come together and pray that I don't wake up tomorrow and take them out .


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 18, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> @BraunSugar msm pills or topically applied?  Thanks



virtuenow pills. I have the 1500mg ones and I take three each night.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 19, 2013)

Igotstripes will this challenge be extended from Oct - Dec. I'm late but this is exactly what i plan to do until my 2 year BC Anniversary April 2014.


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 19, 2013)

ojemba said:


> Igotstripes will this challenge be extended from Oct - Dec. I'm late but this is exactly what i plan to do until my 2 year BC Anniversary April 2014.



Yes there will be another challenge!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been lazy and have just been wearing my hair in a single braid for the past 2 weeks. I'm washing, dusting, and flat ironing tomorrow. Will probably wear it out for the weekend, then bun for the rest of the month. Interested to see my length check. Last month I was grazing WL. It may be too soon to see any additional progress. I'll be continuing the challenge for the rest of the year, and probably next year too since this regimen is working well for me.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Still in the twists...DCing overnight and will cowash in the morning with VO5 Shea Cashmere. I'll take these out next Friday for a length check. 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 21, 2013)

Can't wait for your LC Duchess007. Your hair is so luscious!

BraunSugar how long have you been taking the MSM pills? Which brand and how long before you noticed growth?


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 21, 2013)

My hair has been in these twists for 2 weeks and now they are randomly unravelling and when I retwist them they are still too loose, does this mean its time to take them out?


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> My hair has been in these twists for 2 weeks and now they are randomly unravelling and when I retwist them they are still too loose, does this mean its time to take them out?



Yeah... mine are a week old now and I know that they're gonna be struggling by the end of next week!  

Some people braid for a couple passes before they start the twist and I think that may help keep them fresh. For me, I would probably just redo the perimeter after week 2 and rock them for another two weeks.   Your hair may be more "silky" than mine tho. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 21, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Yeah... mine are a week old now and I know that they're gonna be struggling by the end of next week!
> 
> Some people braid for a couple passes before they start the twist and I think that may help keep them fresh. For me, I would probably just redo the perimeter after week 2 and rock them for another two weeks.   Your hair may be more "silky" than mine tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks I think ill redo the perimeter and try starting with a braid..maybe use some gel or something too! I really wanted to make 4 weeks :/

Also your hair is gorgeous !!

ETA: I lied I'm taking them out lol


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 21, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> ETA: I lied I'm taking them out lol



LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 21, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Can't wait for your LC @Duchess007. Your hair is so luscious!
> 
> @BraunSugar how long have you been taking the MSM pills? Which brand and how long before you noticed growth?



FroReal I started off with some MSM from Walmart in a green and yellow bottle last year. It didn't make a difference. I gave it another try 3 months ago with Puritan Pride brand MSM. I noticed a difference the next month.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 21, 2013)

Puritan Pride it is! lol BraunSugar


----------



## Killahkurlz (Sep 22, 2013)

I think I'm going to wear a twist out today.....then twisting it back up....can't decide if i should wash it or wait another week....


----------



## ckisland (Sep 22, 2013)

I swear I have the hair of a 6 year old . I got that whole frizzy halo/crown thing going on and my hair's only been in twists for 4 days. The twists themselves look totally fine. It's just the roots and my edges that look messy. And my hair is all smoothed down when I first get up and take off my scarf. But an hour later I look like I've been playing in the sandbox .


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 22, 2013)

^This!!!


I DC'd in my twists and I swear it took two days for them to dry. Now I'm trying to keep the halo around my head from taking over the world. :-/

After I DC'd this weekend, I went from this



... to this...





... to this.






I'll take these out on Friday. Thinking I may attempt my first ever roller set.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Sep 22, 2013)

i actually think ive had these set of twists in longer then 4 weeks. and im leaving them in til then end of this week. sigh. i hope its not a disaster area when i do take em out.
 i just washed them with trader joes tea tree tingle and braided them up in sections so that they are wavy when dry.


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 23, 2013)

7 more days ladies!!


----------



## Killahkurlz (Sep 23, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> 7 more days ladies!!




I can't wait to length check.  hopefully i'm bsl!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looking forward to all the LCs.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 23, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> ^This!!!
> 
> 
> I DC'd in my twists and I swear it took two days for them to dry. Now I'm trying to keep the halo around my head from taking over the world. :-/
> ...



Gorgeous hair as per usual !!

I totally looked like a rag-a-muffin today! At first glance the top of my head looks like I have locs and need my roots retwisted badly . I've actually worn braids or twists a couple of times and had someone think they were locs. Next time I do twists (I'm actually willing to do them again), I'll definitely do them bigger and I might try braided roots.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 23, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Gorgeous hair as per usual !!
> 
> I totally looked like a rag-a-muffin today! At first glance the top of my head looks like I have locs and need my roots retwisted badly . I've actually worn braids or twists a couple of times and had someone think they were locs. Next time I do twists (I'm actually willing to do them again), I'll definitely do them bigger and I might try braided roots.



Agreed. I'm going to try braided roots too. I don't understand the people who make these last for a month. Just... not ever gonna happen for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 23, 2013)

Duchess007. Same here. I think kinkier textures are able to hold twists better for weeks on end. My dd's hair has been in mini twists without braided roots for going on 4 weeks now and they still look great. No tangling or matting even with washing.

Mine on the other hand are struggling after a little over a week. I am trying to get them to last till two weeks. I cowashed them today and they look  I wish they would last more than two weeks as I want to try a super low mani reggie. Oh well.


----------



## keranikki (Sep 23, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Agreed. I'm going to try braided roots too. I don't understand the people who make these last for a month. Just... not ever gonna happen for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It's all in technique. When you have the hair in your hand that you want to twist, divide the hair in two sections. Separately twist the separated strands in the same direction, then twist the strands together in the opposite direction. This way when your twists are wet, they won't lose their integrity.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Duchess007. Same here. I think kinkier textures are able to hold twists better for weeks on end. My dd's hair has been in mini twists without braided roots for going on 4 weeks now and they still look great. No tangling or matting even with washing.
> 
> Mine on the other hand are struggling after a little over a week. I am trying to get them to last till two weeks. I cowashed them today and they look  I wish they would last more than two weeks as I want to try a super low mani reggie. Oh well.



I have kinky hair and my twists don't hold either. It has to be some other characteristics that I don't have 

Even when I braid the roots it only last for 2 weeks before it starts fuzzing and matting.


----------



## dicapr (Sep 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Duchess007. Same here. I think kinkier textures are able to hold twists better for weeks on end. My dd's hair has been in mini twists without braided roots for going on 4 weeks now and they still look great. No tangling or matting even with washing.  Mine on the other hand are struggling after a little over a week. I am trying to get them to last till two weeks. I cowashed them today and they look  I wish they would last more than two weeks as I want to try a super low mani reggie. Oh well.



You may have fine hair. My beautician was telling me that fine hair is less likely to hold a style long term.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 23, 2013)

keranikki said:


> It's all in technique. When you have the hair in your hand that you want to twist, divide the hair in two sections. Separately twist the separated strands in the same direction, then twist the strands together in the opposite direction. This way when your twists are wet, they won't lose their integrity.



I tried to do the rope twist thing and I just can't . I can barely muster up the patience to do regular twists LOL. For someone who has that kind of coordination (I really don't) it would be a really good thing to try .


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 24, 2013)

ckisland said:


> I tried to do the rope twist thing and I just can't . I can barely muster up the patience to do regular twists LOL. For someone who has that kind of coordination (I really don't) it would be a really good thing to try .



Yeah... I think I did that for half of one rotation before I was like... MOVING ON. lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 24, 2013)

keranikki I do my twists that way. 

dicapr I do have strands on the finer side. 

faithVA...trust I have kinky 4 a/b hair too. It is something about the texture though.  My dd, Nonie, and youtuber Mstanish1 all have similar textures that allow their twists to hold well and look great long term. Idk...I'm not gonna sweat it anymore....it is what it is. My hair seems to be retaining despite the rattiness of my week old twists.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> keranikki I do my twists that way.
> 
> dicapr I do have strands on the finer side.
> 
> faithVA...trust I have kinky 4 a/b hair too. It is something about the texture though.  My dd, Nonie, and youtuber Mstanish1 all have similar textures that allow their twists to hold well and look great long term. Idk...I'm not gonna sweat it anymore....it is what it is. My hair seems to be retaining despite the rattiness of my week old twists.



I do my twists that way as well. I twirl and twists are whatever you want to call them. They look beautiful for the first 3 days and with the right product for 5 days. But you better not put any water or water based product on them. And if I get in the shower they just unravel from the root no matter how tightly I start the twist. If I pull them in any way to try to stretch them  

I can deal with the fuzziness a bit. I have just always wanted to be able to at least rinse in twist so I could get a second week out of them. It takes me 3 hours to twist now so I would love to twist every 2 weeks instead of every week.

Maybe when my hair is longer 

Yeah, I don't know what it is about the texture either.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2013)

I was debating on whether I was going to do the next round. I was thinking about doing more rollersets. But after spending time with my hair this morning trying to put the back in a banana clip and checking out my ends, I think I am going to leave new styling features until the spring. I should be full SL by then.  So twist it is.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Sep 24, 2013)

I did my length check and my hair is still not quite WL. When I wear it down it looks MBL. I want it to look like WL without me having to pull it, so I have a ways to go. I'm happy with my progress though.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Duchess007. Same here. I think kinkier textures are able to hold twists better for weeks on end. My dd's hair has been in mini twists without braided roots for going on 4 weeks now and they still look great. No tangling or matting even with washing.
> 
> Mine on the other hand are struggling after a little over a week. I am trying to get them to last till two weeks. I cowashed them today and they look  I wish they would last more than two weeks as I want to try a super low mani reggie. Oh well.



I was thinking the same thing about my DD twist. She has straight zig zag texture while mine curls up. Her twist looks great for being in 4 weeks. Mine is only a week and after washing this past sat its really fuzzy. Oh well.

My twist looks like a wash n go


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 24, 2013)

^^ Mine look like a wash n go as well. I have trouble with the back unraveling the most.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 24, 2013)

ojemba said:


> I was thinking the same thing about my DD twist. She has straight zig zag texture while mine curls up. Her twist looks great for being in 4 weeks. Mine is only a week and after washing this past sat its really fuzzy. Oh well.
> 
> My twist looks like a wash n go
> 
> ...



Yeah, that is what my twist look like even with just moisturizing them mid-week.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Sep 25, 2013)

alas i have the same problem with twists, only my hair not only gets fuzzy if i leave them in too long the hair will start snapping...it's hard to explain


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 25, 2013)

This weekend I'm gonna go ahead and take these twists out. It will have been two weeks since I last detangled. I think I may do a protein treatment with *Komaza Protein Strengthener*. Has anyone ever used it before on natural hair?


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 25, 2013)

My mini twists also look like that after moisturizing^^. Alsooo I finally got my hair into a bun! It's a puff turned bun! 

Also I'm not sure if ill be able to head the next challenge because I'm still getting adjusted to uni. But if nobody wants to do it I'll start it!

Froreal3 I haven't but the ingredients look amazing! I tried the matani repair thing and I thought it was okay.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> My mini twists also look like that after moisturizing^^. Alsooo I finally got my hair into a bun! It's a puff turned bun!
> 
> Also I'm not sure if ill be able to head the next challenge because I'm still getting adjusted to uni. But if nobody wants to do it I'll start it!
> 
> Froreal3 I haven't but the ingredients look amazing! I tried the matani repair thing and I thought it was okay.



I will take over next round for you Igotstripes. I haven't been in rotation for a while  Heading the next challenge may be what I need to keep me honest.


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 25, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I will take over next round for you Igotstripes. I haven't been in rotation for a while  Heading the next challenge may be what I need to keep me honest.



Thanks  !!


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 25, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I was debating on whether I was going to do the next round. I was thinking about doing more rollersets. But after spending time with my hair this morning trying to put the back in a banana clip and checking out my ends, I think I am going to leave new styling features until the spring. I should be full SL by then.  So twist it is.



I haven't ever done a roller set, and I was just saying how I want to try this. I am going to do one this weekend and will post pics no matter how it turns out. I'm still going to be twisting it thru the end of the year, but I just want to see it "straight" once in a while and I NEVER use heat.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 25, 2013)

Can't wait to take these twists out!  Moisturizing this week has made them fall apart. I just know my hair is gonna be a tangled mess.  Never again, small twists. Ugh. 






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 26, 2013)

Duchess007...post ur pics in the setting for success thread.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 26, 2013)

Igotstripes very cute style!


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 26, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Igotstripes very cute style!



Thanks!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Duchess007;19013569[/USER]]Can't wait to take these twists out!  Moisturizing this week has made them fall apart. I just know my hair is gonna be a tangled mess.  Never again, small twists. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe try applying a nice layer of oil before take down to help the shed hairs slide out. It may be easier than you think.


----------



## ojemba (Sep 26, 2013)

I gave in last night and spent 1.5 hours removing my twist. I have a event to go to tomorrow for work and fuzzy twist didn't match the atire. Loll 

I was also afraid of tangling bcuz I saw so much hair sticking out. It went very well and I didn't loose much hair. I'm wearing a puff today n tomorrow and I'll co wash on sat and put in some medium twist. 

This week is my DD twist take down and wash then re twist so I have to keep my routine simple and quick.


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 26, 2013)

I just wanted to post a quick update. Mostly I lurk because HIH syndrome has a slippery slope and seeing what others are doing with their hair helps me stay out of mine. I did a braid set 25 days ago and I think they're holding up pretty good! I'll probably keep these in another month before transitioning to faux locs via kankelon wrapping. Pretty excited about those and I'll have to post if I'm pleased with the new style.
Anyhow, today felt like a good hair day even though it's getting a bit fuzzy... I don't mind!


----------



## ckisland (Sep 26, 2013)

Igotstripes , I love your flattwist bun  .

I can't wait to see everyone's length check pics !! I'll even post mine even though there's nothing to see .


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 26, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Maybe try applying a nice layer of oil before take down to help the shed hairs slide out. It may be easier than you think.



^ Will do this!



Froreal3 said:


> Duchess007...post ur pics in the setting for success thread.



Yes ma'am.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 26, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Igotstripes , I love your flattwist bun  .
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone's length check pics !! I'll even post mine even though there's nothing to see .



Why thank you lol.

I can't wait for length check time tooo! 3 days!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm going to check in but I don't think I will have much length to show for it  It is growing slowly so it is hard to see any difference. Maybe I will have better luck next round.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 26, 2013)

Taking out my twists. They're falling apart anyway. 






Partially taken down:



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^ You are in my mind! lol I am taking mine out as well. They are two days shy of two weeks old. Enough is enough!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 27, 2013)

faithVA and ckisland you know we don't care if "there is nothing to see. " We just wanna see some hair! lol


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 27, 2013)

Have some outings this weekend so I took my last set of twists down.  

Thank goodness fall weather is here and the humidity has dropped. I may be able to get this to last a couple days without retwisting.


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Sep 27, 2013)

took my twists down last night. slapped some conditioner and oil in it and threw it in a bun. i will be washing tonight and most likely straightening.....

i think my hair has gotten thicker since i started this challenge. def snapped some ponytail holders tryna make my bun.


----------



## ckisland (Sep 27, 2013)

I might be up for another round of this challenge. So after being terrifyied with the breakage I got taking down twists, I'm suppose to be going back to wash n'goes ( Froreal3 knows this from my post in the other thread). I've done 2 wash n'gos so far, and my hair has not been happy with it . I also hate that I had to get up at 6 this morning to wash my hair, only to have it come out craptastic! I don't know how to style my wash n'go because it's too long to just leave it be (unless I use gel, but that introduces a whole other set of issues) since it won't fall right a lot of the time . 

So twists are out as a style. Like out for the rest of my natural hair life . I'm going back (again and again I go lol) to 1ballerina's routine. I did it for a couple of months last year and my retention was totally on point. I will stick to this routine for a month straight. I can't afford to be jumping off to go do something crazy. I will learn to be gentle with my hair. And I have to learn how to properly detangle again erplexed.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 27, 2013)

What's 1ballerina's routine?  Her hair is GAWJUS

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Sep 27, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> What's 1ballerina's routine?  Her hair is GAWJUS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I know RIGHT!! And I loved seeing her hair actually grow longer while using her routine. Her routine is to wash, condition, and detangle once a week and set her hair in 8 braids. She wears the braids for like 2 days, undoes them and buns the braidout. At night, she braids hair hair in usually 3 braids. It's really simple but the way she handles her hair incredibly gently, and how often and how generously is the key . I need to re-watch her videos because I struggle with going slow and being gentle with my hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm about to take these twists out for a twist out puff. Tonight I will prepoo with coconut oil, shampoo, use a rinseout, and try Komaza Protein Strengthener.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2013)

I didn't do twists for my length check. I didn't take any real length check pictures either. I decided to do flat twists for a while. Hopefully over the next few weeks I will get better with styling.







I guess I still need to do a length check pic for the next challenge.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hair isn't quite dry, but here's the length check. I'm right at BSL!  








I'm gonna sleep on these tonight and wrap tomorrow. Will post pics here and in the setting for success challenge.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ilong (Sep 29, 2013)

Duchess007 - I mix a shea mix similar to yours 
I add just about every oil I have (ayurvedic, garlic, castor, almond, coconut, rosemary, thyme, cedarwood, etc) and whip it up.   But you just gave me a great idea to add some AVJ to the mix.  I am going to add the AVJ to the 3 large tubs I just made last week. 

Have you noticed that  when it comes to locking in moisture - the shea butter mix does "solitary confinement" on moisture- and puts moisture on lock-in/lockdown?     My hair does not require moisturizing as often,  after I put on the "shea butter mix lockdown"

It is the absolute best SEALANT.   It is a lot easier  to use this mix than mix separate oils  and apply.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is the link to the new thread for those who are continuing through the rest of the year. Your length check pictures from here will be your starting pictures for the next. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=703441


----------



## perfectlyImperfect (Sep 29, 2013)

Have I mentioned I suck at taking pics of my hair?? Lol. Here goes


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I didn't do twists for my length check. I didn't take any real length check pictures either. I decided to do flat twists for a while. Hopefully over the next few weeks I will get better with styling.
> 
> I guess I still need to do a length check pic for the next challenge.



I wish my flat twists came out that good! I'm over here like, "Hmmm... I should try those again" (hint: I really shouldn't. LOL). 

How long can you keep them in?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> I wish my flat twists came out that good! I'm over here like, "Hmmm... I should try those again" (hint: I really shouldn't. LOL).
> 
> How long can you keep them in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank You

The more I practice the better they come out. Trust me they didn't look nice at all the first few times I did them. You should try them again  You will get better each time you do them.

I can only wear them for a week. I can only wear any style for a week before my hair dries out and frizzes up  I don't have that good hair (hair that stays fresh looking for a few weeks)


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

ilong said:


> Duchess007 - I mix a shea mix similar to yours
> I add just about every oil I have (ayurvedic, garlic, castor, almond, coconut, rosemary, thyme, cedarwood, etc) and whip it up.   But you just gave me a great idea to add some AVJ to the mix.  I am going to add the AVJ to the 3 large tubs I just made last week.
> 
> Have you noticed that  when it comes to locking in moisture - the shea butter mix does "solitary confinement" on moisture- and puts moisture on lock-in/lockdown?     My hair does not require moisturizing as often,  after I put on the "shea butter mix lockdown"
> ...



Girl YES! when I first started using shea like 10 years ago, the only thing in my "mix" was shea. LOL. And I used it for EVERYTHING!  Still do. My hair mix is also my skin mix. And I still put pure shea on little burns and abrasions. I swear it makes them heal faster!

Let us know how your mixing experiment works out. From experience, may I suggest you test on a small batch and see if you like it?  I've made more huge batches of franken-butters...  

Either it sucks and you hate yourself, OR it's perfect and you can't recreate it cuz you were throwing stuff in there all willy-nilly. Oh, that's just me?  Okay.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I don't have that good hair (hair that stays fresh looking for a few weeks)




Hehe... yeah me either!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## keranikki (Sep 29, 2013)

This is my lc from earlier this week. I've fully recovered from my setback I'm June. Now to move forward.


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 29, 2013)

It's so hard taking a length check picture lol.  Usually my mom does it for me :/ I'm really happy with my growth and now I want to straighten my hair lol just to see it... My hair hasn't been this long in a while. I think I'm almost apl


----------



## ckisland (Sep 29, 2013)

Here's my length check pic and a couple pics of my 6 day old twists. You see I was not kidding about the fro !!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 29, 2013)

I originally left the challenge due to ends that suffered and had to cut. However, since I got a ceramic blow dryer, my hair can be cared for better. It also helps when you find products that help retain moisture. I am glad to find Loreal Total Repair products!


----------



## ilong (Sep 29, 2013)

Duchess007 - yes you nmay suggest and thank you for doing so.   I will put some of the "new shea mix" in a smaller container and add AVJ to it and see if I like it.   I can't see not liking it - but you are right.  It's possible.

Where do you purchase your shea butter?  I purchased my current supply from a vendor at a African American Festival - this past summer.  The butter I used before, I ordered from a vendor online.   But there is a big difference between the two butters.   I much prefer th current one.  It is thicker and richer.


----------



## Killahkurlz (Sep 30, 2013)

sigh.  yesterday i tried to finger detangle my hair at my bf's house, ran out of product, my hair was uncooperative,  long story short, I don't have my length check pic taken...i'll have it soon!


----------



## Killahkurlz (Sep 30, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I didn't do twists for my length check. I didn't take any real length check pictures either. I decided to do flat twists for a while. Hopefully over the next few weeks I will get better with styling.
> 
> View attachment 227235
> 
> ...



wow you did a really good job.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

[USER=5870 said:
			
		

> DDTexlaxed[/USER];19028523]I originally left the challenge due to ends that suffered and had to cut. However, since I got a ceramic blow dryer, my hair can be cared for better. It also helps when you find products that help retain moisture. I am glad to find Loreal Total Repair products!



What's special about a ceramic blow dryer? I have an Iconic but I have no idea what that means


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank You Killahkurlz


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 30, 2013)

faithVA said:


> What's special about a ceramic blow dryer? I have an Iconic but I have no idea what that means




My hair did so much better because I blow dried it before I flat twisted it. It was also better to moisturize and seal my hair. I had mangled ends the last challenge and didn't use heat for a year. I am trying to see if light heat use will help with the health and retention of my hair. Certainly, the hair looks and feels more moisturized.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

DDTexlaxed said:


> My hair did so much better because I blow dried it before I flat twisted it. It was also better to moisturize and seal my hair. I had mangled ends the last challenge and didn't use heat for a year. I am trying to see if light heat use will help with the health and retention of my hair. Certainly, the hair looks and feels more moisturized.



Ok I got all that. But does it matter that the blow dryer is ceramic? Or does that not matter?


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 1, 2013)

My comparison collage for this leg of the challenge.  July pictures on top, and September pictures on the bottom.  I had to look back to see which pictures I posted for the beginning first.


----------



## hnntrr (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a question for you guys. I want to do two strand twists in my hair over the winter, I don't really want to use synthetic hair because my ends always suffer from not being able to merge my hair into the synthetic hair so I thought I could just do it on my hair. I  twa (about 4ish inches all around). 

I tried it once before but it didn't say and came a loose pretty quickly. Do you guys have any tips for getting two strand twists to stay on a twa? 

I am washing twice a week with a light sulphate shampoo, no silicones. DC once-twice a week. Right now I just have Eco styler I use for shingling. Is there something else I should get to help the ends hold? Is there anyway to stretch the twists so they don't shrink up too short?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 10, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> I have a question for you guys. I want to do two strand twists in my hair over the winter, I don't really want to use synthetic hair because my ends always suffer from not being able to merge my hair into the synthetic hair so I thought I could just do it on my hair. I  twa (about 4ish inches all around).
> 
> I tried it once before but it didn't say and came a loose pretty quickly. Do you guys have any tips for getting two strand twists to stay on a twa?
> 
> I am washing twice a week with a light sulphate shampoo, no silicones. DC once-twice a week. Right now I just have Eco styler I use for shingling. Is there something else I should get to help the ends hold? Is there anyway to stretch the twists so they don't shrink up too short?



The issues you are having are more due to your hair type vs. the length. To stretch the hair before twists you can try blow drying on cool, rollersetting or putting in larger twists or braids to let the hair dry. Then once it is dry then set. 

You may want to use something that they use for edges for your ends. 

You may also want to try a curling creme or very stiff butter to twist vs. a gel.


----------

